# Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von Hasskommentaren beschlossen



## Darkmoon76 (30. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von Hasskommentaren beschlossen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von Hasskommentaren beschlossen*


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juni 2017)

Tja, klarer Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz, denn dadurch ist Zensur praktisch Pflichtprogramm und es wird eher zu viel als zu wenig zensiert, um den Strafen zu entgehen.

Gerade bei Twitter Accounts von Politikern und Parteien alles und jede Äußerung sofort melden und löschen lassen. Mal sehen wie lange das Gesetz dann bleibt ...


----------



## Artes (30. Juni 2017)

Ja da kann man wirklich nur hoffen das das schnell vom Bundesverfassungsgericht kassiert wird. Selten so ein dummes Gesetz gesehen.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2017)

Machs gut Meinungsfreiheit. Wir werden dich vermissen.


----------



## MrFob (30. Juni 2017)

Ich muss ja mal ganz ehrlich sagen, ich habe diese s ganze Trara, dass immer um "Cyber-Mobbing" und den ganzen Mist gemacht wird eh nie so recht  verstanden.

Ich meine, dass das Internet dank weitreichender Anonymitaet voller Idioten und, Verzeihung, Arschloecher ist, das sollte jedem, der sich damit mal halbwegs auseinandergesetzt hat sowieso klar sein. Wenn man darauf keinen Bock hat, dann sucht man sich halt nur Seiten zum diskutieren raus, die eine ordentliche Moderation haben, wo man, wenn man wirklich von irgendeinem Deppen partout nicht in Ruhe gelassen wird extrem viele Optionen hat (ignore Funktion, Report Funktion und ein darauf folgender Moderations-Ban sind ja eigentlich fast ueberall sowieso Standard, auch bei Social Media).

Und sorry aber wer ein oeffentliches Portal, wie einen Youtube Kanal oder einen offenen Twitter Account betreibt, der muss sich halt leider auch damit abfinden, dass "die Oeffentlichkeit", zumindest wenn "sie" anonym agieren kann nun einmal voll von Trollen und unflaetigen Volltrotteln ist. 
Ja, wenn es darum geht, dass jemand wirklich explizit droht und wenn man der Meinung ist, dass das auch ernst gemeint ist, dann ist das eine Sache fuer die (real life) Polizei und dann gibt es da auch Moeglichkeiten. Aber die Leute regen sich ja meistens schon auf, weil sie sich durch idiotische Kommentare "gemobbt" fuehlen, die einer wahrscheinlich schon 4 Sekunden, nachdem er ihn in den Aether gerozt hat wieder vergessen hat. Ich denke mir sehr oft, wenn ich mal wieder einen Artikel zu so etwas sehe, dass ein bisschen mehr Entspannung und einfaches Ignorieren die beste Medizien waere. Lasst doch die Leute sich selbst disqualifizieren.

Dass man, wie im Artikel beschrieben tatsaechlich rechtswidrige Inhalte (wie z.B. wenn Leute in einem Forum oder ueber Facebook wirklich einen Anschlag planen oder so) nicht so zulassen kann sollte klar sein (war aber ja glaube ich eh schon so, immerhin ruft so etwas ja dann wirklich die Polizei doer sogar den Verfassungsschutz auf den Plan). Aber wenn ich schon lese, dass es auch um z.B. den Schutz von Schuelern gehen soll. Oh mann, wenn junge Menschen und deren Eltern der Meinung sind, sie muessen unbedingt eine Internet/Social Media Praesenz haben, dann sollten sie auch mit den Konsequenzen umgehen koennen. Da ist es mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates hier einzugreifen, genauso wenig, wie man in reales verbales mobbing auf dem Schulhof gross eingreift.

Ein bisschen Selbstverantwortung waere schon eine tolle Sache.

/rant


----------



## Jan8419 (30. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön. Wurde auch endlich mal Zeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2017)

"Außerdem kann der Fall an eine anerkannte Einrichtung der "Regulierten Selbstregulierung" übergeben werden. Diese Einrichtung muss aber von mehreren Netzwerkbetreibern selbst geschaffen und getragen werden, während das Bundesamt für Justiz die Einhaltung des Gesetzes überwacht."

Damit wird die Durchsetzung des Rechts auf Privatunternehmen ausgelagert.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2017)

Denke hier sollte eine gesunde Abwägung zwischen Haßkommentaren und Freier Meinungsäußerung langen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juni 2017)

Versteh ich nicht ganz. Warum sollten ausländische Firmen wie Facebook, Youtube und co sich an neuen, deutschen Gesetzen jucken? Und selbst wenn, um das alles zu überwachen und zu moderieren, braucht man ja einen Arsch voll Personal.


----------



## Sanador (30. Juni 2017)

Heißt das, man darf keine negativen Kommentare gegen Trump, AfD usw mehr verfassen?
Schließlich kann man solche als *Hate Speech* bezeichnen...


----------



## Phone (30. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz. Warum sollten ausländische Firmen wie Facebook, Youtube und co sich an neuen, deutschen Gesetzen jucken? Und selbst wenn, um das alles zu überwachen und zu moderieren, braucht man ja einen Arsch voll Personal.


Weil sie hier in DE ihre Portale haben und fertig.

Das De die Seite nicht vom Netz nimmt wie andere Länder ist klar aber ne Strafe können sie ja verhängen und bei Geld hört ja bei den großen das Lachen auf...

Die Bezahlen ja auch nicht umsonst riesige Strafen weil sie sich nicht an Europäische Gesetze gehalten habe.


----------



## weenschen (30. Juni 2017)

Gute Sache. Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.


----------



## steel2000 (30. Juni 2017)

Der Beschluss klingt gut. Mal schauen, wie sich das Ganze auswirkt... gerade in Zeiten, wenn Diskussionen völlig aus dem Ruder zu laufen scheinen. Ein "gutes" Beispiel ist das gestrige Länderspiel von Deutschland gegen Mexiko und der `Affen`- Aussage des Moderators. Nach dem Besuch mehrerer Webseiten zu diesem Thema fand ich die Diskussionen geschlossen vor. Wer weiß, was dort abgelaufen ist.
Nichts gegen Meinungsfreiheit, aber das ist eben die Kehrseite der Anonymität des Internets, dass jeder frei Schnauze die hässlichsten Dinge schreiben kann.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Heißt das, man darf keine negativen Kommentare gegen Trump, AfD usw mehr verfassen?
> Schließlich kann man solche als *Hate Speech* bezeichnen...



Bei Trump und co spricht man von freier Meinungsäußerung. Haut man die gleichen Kommentare in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ist es "Hate Speech".


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich sollte es doch die Aufgabe von Gerichten sein zu beurteilen ob eine Aussage strafrechtlich relevant ist. Nun wälzt man diese Beurteilung auf die Betreiber von Online Plattformen ab und die werden im Zweifel mehr zensieren als nötig, aus Angst zu hohen Geldstrafen verdonnert zu werden. Mal schauen, ob das mal wieder so ein hinterfotziges Sommer-Fußball-Gesetz (Confed Cup 2017) ist, welches hinterher wieder gekippt werden muss.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, klarer Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz, denn dadurch ist Zensur praktisch Pflichtprogramm und es wird eher zu viel als zu wenig zensiert, um den Strafen zu entgehen.



Das Löschen von "Offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Inhalten" hat noch nie gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen. Es wird höchste Zeit das auch online durchzusetzen.
Wenn die Betreiber es sich zu leicht machen und dem Overblocking verfallen, wird das jemand einklagen, und das Gesetz entsprechend angepasst werden müssen. Gute Kontrolle kostet Geld, und dazu wird man die Provider genauso zwingen müssen wie zum Löschen.



MrFob schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich schon lese, dass es auch um z.B. den Schutz von Schuelern gehen soll. Oh mann, wenn junge Menschen und deren Eltern der Meinung sind, sie muessen unbedingt eine Internet/Social Media Praesenz haben, dann sollten sie auch mit den Konsequenzen umgehen koennen.



Man muss gar keine Internetpräsenz haben um online niedergemacht zu werden. Ein böses Gerücht, oder ein dämliches Foto reicht da schon. Meinerseits kann ich auf Social Media verzichten und bin froh die Schulzeit lange hinter mir zu haben. Wenn es Ärger gab war ich ihn nach der Schule los. Heutzutage ist das fast unmöglich.

Für Jugendliche ist Social Media ein Teil der Identität und Gemeinschaft. Manchmal sogar für die Schule notwendig. Klar gibt es Leute die da nicht mitmachen. Aber die breite Masse war schon immer "Popkultur"
Und so wie dieser Raum an Bedeutung zunimmt, muss er auch entsprechend geschützt und überwacht werden. Mag gut sein, dass das jetzige Gesetz über das Ziel hinausschießt. Dann wird man nachjustieren müssen. Aber den Internetgiganten freien Lauf lassen und auf einen perfekten Kompromiss warten, ist IMO auch keine bessere Lösung.


----------



## MrFob (30. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Löschen von "Offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Inhalten" hat noch nie gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen. Es wird höchste Zeit das auch online durchzusetzen.
> Wenn die Betreiber es sich zu leicht machen und dem Overblocking verfallen, wird das jemand einklagen, und das Gesetz entsprechend angepasst werden müssen. Gute Kontrolle kostet Geld, und dazu wird man die Provider genauso zwingen müssen wie zum Löschen.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, aber "ein Geruecht oder ein bloedes Foto", das gab's doch auch im realen Leben schon. Es waere mir neu, dass dort Mobbing unter Schuelern wegen dem streuen bescheuerter Geruechte und peinlicher Fotos strafbar ist. Wieso also im Internet? Klar, die Verbreitung geht da schneller aber das hat dieses Medium nun mal so an sich. Wie das jetzt strafrechtlich relevant werden soll ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft.

Gerade wenn es um solche Lapalien geht ist mir die ganze Aufregung um das Internet nicht klar. Zu meiner Schulzeit (Anfang der 90er) hat man das daemliche Foto halt an ne Pinnwand im Pausehof irgendwo hingehaengt oder so, da hat es dann auch jeder gesehen (ich war persoenlich mal "Opfer" von so was). Oder es gab einen Abzug, der die Runde gemacht hat. Gleiches Prinzip, anderes Medium. Damit mussten Kinder schon immer fertig werden, dass ihre Altergenossen manchmal eben gnz schoen fiese kleine Baelger sein koennen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz. Warum sollten ausländische Firmen wie Facebook, Youtube und co sich an neuen, deutschen Gesetzen jucken? Und selbst wenn, um das alles zu überwachen und zu moderieren, braucht man ja einen Arsch voll Personal.


"... nachdem diese gemeldet wurden ..." 

Da muß also keiner *sämtliche *YouTube Kommentare durchlesen, sondern nur diejenigen, die *gemeldet *wurden.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, aber "ein Geruecht oder ein bloedes Foto", das gab's doch auch im realen Leben schon. Es waere mir neu, dass dort Mobbing unter Schuelern wegen dem streuen bescheuerter Geruechte und peinlicher Fotos strafbar ist. Wieso also im Internet? Klar, die Verbreitung geht da schneller aber das hat dieses Medium nun mal so an sich. Wie das jetzt strafrechtlich relevant werden soll ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft.



Das Foto hat ein Lehrer aber irgendwann von der Pinnwand abgehängt. Das _muss_ Facebook jetzt eben auch tun. Verletzte Aufsichtspflicht und so. 
Und, wie gesagt, vor Mobbing konnte man sich früher zumindest nach der Schule im eigenen Freundeskreis erholen. Kam bei mir auch oft genug vor.

Aber im Internet wird  man so ein Foto nicht mehr los. Und es gibt keinen Rückzugsort, weil es rund um die Uhr weitergeht. Selbst wenn man auf Internet verzichtet, wird man immer mit Leuten konfrontiert werden die es einen nicht vergessen lassen. Außerdem _sollte_ niemand darauf verzichten müssen. "Dann bleib halt daheim und geh nicht mehr raus" wäre früher auch keinem geraten worden.

Ich finde es gut, dass _überhaupt_ endlich mal was gemacht wurde. Strafrechtlich relevant waren solche Sachen schon immer. Hat die Provider halt nicht wirklich interessiert. Jetzt muss es sie interessieren. Endlich bewegt sich mal was. Und wenn es sich zu weit bewegt wird man das anpassen müssen. Aber ohne Gesetz würde sich überhaupt nichts tun.

Und es wurde ja zumindest etwas entschärft. Es zielt nur auf Plattformen mit mehr als 2 Mio. Nutzern. PCG fällt also schonmal raus. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Da muß also keiner *sämtliche *YouTube Kommentare durchlesen, sondern nur diejenigen, die *gemeldet *wurden.



Deep Learning dürfte da auch immer wichtiger werden. Erstmal liest der Computer. Tut er zum Teil ja jetzt schon.


----------



## MrFob (30. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Foto hat ein Lehrer aber irgendwann von der Pinnwand abgehängt. Das _muss_ Facebook jetzt eben auch tun. Verletzte Aufsichtspflicht und so.
> Und, wie gesagt, vor Mobbing konnte man sich früher zumindest nach der Schule im eigenen Freundeskreis erholen. Kam bei mir auch oft genug vor.
> 
> Aber im Internet wird  man so ein Foto nicht mehr los. Und es gibt keinen Rückzugsort, weil es rund um die Uhr weitergeht. Selbst wenn man auf Internet verzichtet, wird man immer mit Leuten konfrontiert werden die es einen nicht vergessen lassen. Außerdem _sollte_ niemand darauf verzichten müssen. "Dann bleib halt daheim und geh nicht mehr raus" wäre früher auch keinem geraten worden.
> ...



Wie ich oben schrieb, praktisch alle normalen Internet Foren, social media outlets, etc. (Facebook eingeschlossen) bieten doch schon laengst Moeglichkeiten "das Foto selbst abzuhaengen", sprich unerwuenschten Inhalt ueber dich loeschen zu lassen oder dieses selbst zu tun. Und das ist die Sache des Betreibers (und sollte mMn nach auch weiterhin sein). Es gibt ja auch keine verletzte Aufsichtspflicht ausserhalb der Schule zum Beispiel. Wenn z.B. Facebook eine fiese und toxische Seite sein will, dann ist das mMn deren Sache, wollen sie aber selber nicht, drum haben sie solche Moeglichkeiten ja schon lange eingefuehrt. 

Und zum Thema "erholen", alles was du tun musst, um dich vom cyber-mobbing zu erholen ist, vielleicht das Smartphone mal 5 Minuten in der Hosentasche zu lassen. Wie gesagt, ich kapier den Aufstand, der speziell um Cyber-Mobbing gemacht wird, als ob es irgendwie bedeutungsvoller waere, als wenn dir eine in Echt was fieses sagt nicht. Wenn ueberhaupt, sollte es viel weniger Bedeutung haben, was Internet-Trolle tun oder nicht tun.


----------



## Artes (30. Juni 2017)

Das Problem ist das hier eine Firma beurteilen soll was Rechtswiedrig ist. Und das kann sie nicht. Gleichzeitig wird aber Druck durch extrem hohe Strafen aufgebaut. Das ganze Gesetzt ist nicht nur Verfassungswiedrig und extrem schlecht Formuliert, sondern auchnoch extrem dumm. Anstadt klar den eigentlichen Poster in die Verantwortung zu nehmen wird das Medium also zb Facebook herran gezogen. Hoffenlich blockt das erstmal die EU und mit etwas Glück müssen wir Heiko Maas nach den Wahlen nicht mehr als Justizminister Ertragen.


----------



## SphinxBased (30. Juni 2017)

Solche Gesetze sind ja auch unheimlich wichtig,ebenso wie die Ehe für alle.Da sind ja solche Themen wie Flüchtlingskrise und Altersarmut völlig nebensächlich.Der Haufen in der Regierung ist ne Schande und kotzt mich sowas von an.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (30. Juni 2017)

Vor 10 Jahren hätte ich mich noch beklagt, aber mittlerweile... 

Ich habe die Möglichkeit zur anonymen Meinungsäußerung im Netz immer als ein Privileg angesehen, aber ein Privileg dass auch eine Verantwortung  in sich birgt: die Verantwortung, dieses Privileg nicht zu Missbrauchen für Hasskommentare, Hetze, Beleidigungen, Drohungen oder Propaganda. Denn wenn zu viele Menschen dies tun, würde die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz für eben jene anynome Meinungsäußerung im Netz zunehmen schwinden. Und das ist es, was im Moment passiert. 

Natürlich hat es solch asoziales Verhalten im Internet praktisch schon immer gegeben, aber es verlief weitesgehend unter dem Radar. Über Kanäle wie Facebook oder Youtube jedoch, dringen diese Dinge mittlerweile bis tief in die Mitte der Gesellschaft vor und werden dort wahrgenommen. Und die Gesellschaft wehrt sich.  Die Zustimmung  zu solchen Gesetzen ist in Deutschland mittlerweile beträchlich:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Umfrage-Mehrheit-in-Deutschland-fuer-Gesetze-gegen-Fake-News-3747072.html

Ob nun ausgerechnet dieses Gesetz dafür der richtige Anlauf ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Austrogamer (30. Juni 2017)

Verbalen Haßverbrechen auch im Internet entgegen zu treten, ist eine gute Sache und der Deutsche Gesetzgeber verdient hierfür Lob. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß eventuell überakzentuierte, satirische Äußerungen usw. nicht a priori als Haßposting bewertet werden. Wir sind ja hier in keinem Kindergarten. Im Kontrast dazu, wenn jemand im Internet eine Morddrohung gegen eine bestimmte Person absetzt, dann sollte das genau so behandelt werden als ob er ihn angerufen hätte oder es ihm direkt ins Gesicht gesagt hätte. Also Polizeieinsatz, Festnahme und ggfs. Knast.

Doch welche Reichweite könnte, bzw. wird eine solche Rechtssprechung haben?  Außerdem wirds in vielen Fällen schwer sein, echte Identitäten zu ermitteln... Eine IP als solche führt wohl selten zu einer konkreten Person, umso weniger wenn sie gerne Haßverbrechen tätigt. Die haben sich verschleiert.

Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland


----------



## NukeyCooler (30. Juni 2017)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Verbalen Haßverbrechen auch im Internet entgegen zu treten, ist eine gute Sache und der Deutsche Gesetzgeber verdient hierfür Lob. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß eventuell überakzentuierte, satirische Äußerungen usw. nicht a priori als Haßposting bewertet werden. Wir sind ja hier in keinem Kindergarten. Im Kontrast dazu, wenn jemand im Internet eine Morddrohung gegen eine bestimmte Person absetzt, dann sollte das genau so behandelt werden als ob er ihn angerufen hätte oder es ihm direkt ins Gesicht gesagt hätte. Also Polizeieinsatz, Festnahme und ggfs. Knast.
> 
> Doch welche Reichweite könnte, bzw. wird eine solche Rechtssprechung haben?  Außerdem wirds in vielen Fällen schwer sein, echte Identitäten zu ermitteln... Eine IP als solche führt wohl selten zu einer konkreten Person, umso weniger wenn sie gerne Haßverbrechen tätigt. Die haben sich verschleiert.
> 
> Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland



Wie naiv Menschen doch geworden sind. Traurig ist das.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren hätte ich mich noch beklagt, aber mittlerweile...
> 
> Ich habe die Möglichkeit zur anonymen Meinungsäußerung im Netz immer als ein Privileg angesehen, aber ein Privileg dass auch eine Verantwortung  in sich birgt: die Verantwortung, dieses Privileg nicht zu Missbrauchen für Hasskommentare, Hetze, Beleidigungen, Drohungen oder Propaganda. Denn wenn zu viele Menschen dies tun, würde die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz für eben jene anynome Meinungsäußerung im Netz zunehmen schwinden. Und das ist es, was im Moment passiert.
> 
> ...



Die Version von dir vor 10 Jahren verstand mehr von Meinungsfreiheit. Das du mit bösen Worten scheinbar nicht mehr so zurecht zu kommen scheinst ist nicht schön, aber dann ist das Internet vielleicht nicht der richtige Ort für dich.

Gönnen wir uns doch mal den Spaß. Sagen wir einfach mal du (oder meinetwegen Worrel, denn ich denke der könnte das besser wegstecken) trägst nen Kuchen durch die Gegend, passt nicht auf und rennst volle Kanne in mich rein. Verärgert drehe ich mich zur dir um frage dich was du dir bei so einer Scheiße denkst. Inwiefern bin ich in so einer Situation weniger anonym als jetzt im Internet wo ich hinter meinem freundlichen Pseudonym sitze und ganz sanft auf deiner Meinung herumreite?


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

Artes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das hier eine Firma beurteilen soll was Rechtswiedrig ist. Und das kann sie nicht.



Wenn eine Firma nicht beurteilen kann was rechtswidrig ist, dann existiert sie nicht lange.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schrieb, praktisch alle normalen Internet Foren, social media outlets, etc. (Facebook eingeschlossen) bieten doch schon laengst Moeglichkeiten "das Foto selbst abzuhaengen", sprich unerwuenschten Inhalt ueber dich loeschen zu lassen oder dieses selbst zu tun. Und das ist die Sache des Betreibers (und sollte mMn nach auch weiterhin sein).



Strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte zu löschen funktionierte erwiesenermaßen nicht. Selbstkontrolle funktionierte nicht. Und die Betreiber musste es bislang kaum kümmern. Und, ja, jetzt ist es mehr denn je Sache des Betreibers.

Gegen offline Mobbing hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten immens viel getan. Bei meinem letzten Klassentreffen hingen zu dem Thema endlos Poster an der Wand. Und es wird auch genauer beobachtet, wo Lehrer früher eher noch mitgemacht hatten. Was findest du schlecht daran, wenn es auch online genauer beobachtet wird? Zumal Handy 5 Minuten weglegen auch nichts bringt.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Version von dir vor 10 Jahren verstand mehr von Meinungsfreiheit.



Volksverhetzung oder Hatespeech war noch nie Meinungsfreiheit. Offline gibt es dagegen Mittel. Online bisher fast nur, nicht funktionierende, Selbstkontrolle.


----------



## MrFob (30. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gönnen wir uns doch mal den Spaß. Sagen wir einfach mal du (oder meinetwegen Worrel, denn ich denke der könnte das besser wegstecken) trägst nen Kuchen durch die Gegend, passt nicht auf und rennst volle Kanne in mich rein. Verärgert drehe ich mich zur dir um frage dich was du dir bei so einer Scheiße denkst.



Ganz ehrlich Orzhov, wenn ich einen Kuchen durch die Gegend trage, in jemanden rein laufe, diese Person sich dann umdreht und ich sehe das Gesicht eines veraergerten Jokers vor mir, dann nehme ich aber GANZ schnell die Beine in die Hand. 

So, und jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Kuchen.

@Loosa: Im Prinzip bin ich komplett dafuer, dass es kein Mobbing und keine Beleidgungen mehr geben sollte (egal ob im Internet oder nicht). Ich sehe hier halt folgendes Problem: Es ist extrem leicht im Internet anonym Beleidigungen loszowerden aber extrem schwierig fuer einen Staat/eine Organisation/einen Betreiber dies zu verhindern/ueberwachen/gegenzusteuern. Das macht das System extrem anfaellig fuer Attacken. Allerdings sind diese sehr einfach auszufuehrenden Attacken (wie z.B. eine Beleidigung in eine FB thread zu schreiben) um so effektiver, je mehr Wind darum gemacht wird und je mehr sich die Leute triggern lassen.
Wenn jetzt sogar schon der Staat daherkommt und meint er muesse hier eingreifen hat dies mMn das Potential die Schmerzgrenze (die mMn eh schon sehr weit unten liegt heutzutage) noch weiter in einen Bereich zu verschieben, wo Leute sich gerechtfertigt fuehlen wegen Kleinigkeiten einen Aufstand zu machen und dann erwarten, dass eine Instititution eingreift (oder sich am besten noch aufregen, dass so was nicht gleich verhindert worden ist). Man verschiebt hier die Verantwortung der Zivilgesellschaft sich eben auch zivil zu verhalten und im Notfall eben auch durch Zivilcourage gegenzusteuern.
Das kann mMn in letzter Konsequenz nicht gut funktionieren.
Nun gaebe es eine recht einfache loesung um dem Problem ein fuer allemal Herr zu werden und das waere die Anonymitaet im Internet komplett abzuschaffen. Das waere aber das letzte, was ich gutheissen wuerde und deswegen straeube ich mich gegen jede noch so inkrementelle Neuerung, die uns in diese Richtung fuehrt.

Kurz gesagt, ich halte das Problem fuer ueberbewertet, den derzeitigen Loesungsansatz fuer fehlgeleitet und die langfristigen Implikationen fuer bedenklich.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (30. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Version von dir vor 10 Jahren verstand mehr von Meinungsfreiheit. Das du mit bösen Worten scheinbar nicht mehr so zurecht zu kommen scheinst ist nicht schön, aber dann ist das Internet vielleicht nicht der richtige Ort für dich.


? 

Argumentum ad hominem.

Ansonsten geht es mir nicht um böse Worte. Sondern um Aussagen die einen Straftatbestand darstellen. Diese sind ohnehin nicht durch die Meinungsfreiheit geschützt.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung oder Hatespeech war noch nie Meinungsfreiheit. Offline gibt es dagegen Mittel. Online bisher fast nur, nicht funktionierende, Selbstkontrolle.



Bitte zeige mir die juristische Definition für Hatespeech in Deutschland.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Orzhov, wenn ich einen Kuchen durch die Gegend trage, in jemanden rein laufe, diese Person sich dann umdreht und ich sehe das Gesicht eines veraergerten Jokers vor mir, dann nehme ich aber GANZ schnell die Beine in die Hand.
> 
> So, und jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Kuchen.



Der war zugegebener Maßen nicht schlecht, aber ich ging davon aus ich müsste nicht extra erwähnen das ich im Alltag mein ganz alltägliches Gesicht verwende so wie du als Person vor dem Monitor bestimmt auch kein veränderter male Shepard in den Farben Rot, Grün und Blau bist. 



i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Argumentum ad hominem.
> 
> Ansonsten geht es mir nicht um böse Worte. Sondern um Aussagen die einen Straftatbestand darstellen. Diese sind ohnehin nicht durch die Meinungsfreiheit geschützt.



Seis drum, nehmen wir das auch noch mit rein. Ich bin, wie du, grundsätzlich gegen Straftaten. Was ich jedoch sehr kritisch betrachte ist das neuerdings versucht wird zu Straftatbeständen zu erklären. Dinge wie Propaganda, Volksverhetzung, Beleidigung und Bedrohungen sind schon Straftatbestände, da wirkt es eher so als ob die Definition davon nochmal überarbeitet werden soll.

Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit sind zwei der höchsten Güter in einer freien säkularen Gesellschaft. Gesetze die versuchen diese zu beschneiden oder einzuschränken halte ich für gefährlich da man so schnell Gefahr läuft sie zu verlieren. Schau dir doch mal bitte an aus was für einem Meinungsspektrum die Forderungen nach danach kam und wieso.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bitte zeige mir die juristische Definition für Hatespeech in Deutschland.



Ernsthaft? Ich bin kein Anwalt, und das hier weder Gericht noch eine rechtswissenschaftliche Plattform. Und ich war faul. Kannst du dir echt nicht vorstellen was ich meinte? "Strafrechtlich relevante Äußerungen" ist genauso nichtssagendend und nervige Tipperei. 

Hmm, also bitte, eine Hitparade:
§ 185 Beleidigung
§ 130 Volksverhetzung
§ 240 Nötigung
§ 241 Bedrohung
§ 186 Üble Nachrede
§ 187 Verleumdung
§ 111 Öffentliche Aufforderung zu Straftaten

War alles sowieso schon verboten. Brachte aber Online bisher wenig.

 Darf ich jetzt wieder faul sein?


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ich bin kein Anwalt, und das hier weder Gericht noch eine rechtswissenschaftliche Plattform. Und ich war faul. Kannst du dir echt nicht vorstellen was ich meinte? "Strafrechtlich relevante Äußerungen" ist genauso nichtssagendend und nervige Tipperei.
> 
> Hmm, also bitte, eine Hitparade:
> § 185 Beleidigung
> ...



Sei so faul wie du möchtest. Du hättest dir die Mühe nicht machen müssen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech#Germany

In Kurzform gab es schon Gesetze gegen "Hate Speech", jedoch läuft das unter Volksverhetzung und nicht unter diesem süßen Kunstbegriff.


----------



## Jakkelien (30. Juni 2017)

Artes schrieb:


> Ja da kann man wirklich nur hoffen das das schnell vom Bundesverfassungsgericht kassiert wird. Selten so ein dummes Gesetz gesehen.


Schnell?
Das BFG hatte schon Jahre an Gesetzen zu knabbern die deutlich verfassungswidriger waren.
Irgendwo ist hier doch eine gewaltige Rechtslücke wenn die Verfassung immer erst Jahre später greift. Bis dahin ist der größte Unsinn rechtskräftig.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> @Loosa: Im Prinzip bin ich komplett dafuer, dass es kein Mobbing und keine Beleidgungen mehr geben sollte [...] bedenklich.



Ich kann deinen Standpunkt absolut nachvollziehen, respektiere das und teile auch manches davon. Meiner kam sicher extremer rüber als ich ihn meinte. Auch ein Makel des WWW: Wenn man keine Bücher schreiben will muss man verkürzen und überspitzen (und am Tablet schreiben hilft auch nicht, also jetzt am PC ). Die neue Gesetzgebung verdient Kritik und wird _so_ nicht stehenbleiben. Aber diese, nun etwas entschärfte, Variante finde ich besser als gar nichts zu tun. Die Provider haben jetzt das große Problem die Kontrolle wirtschaftlich zu halten. Eine Komplettüberwachung kann sich keiner leisten, also ist die Gefahr zu viel zu löschen wirklich groß. Darum wird Deep Learning sicher verstärkt Einzug halten, mit ganz eigenen Auswirkungen.

Ich liebe die Anonymität im Internet. Wer nach mir googelt findet bislang nur einen Pfarrer (not me & lovin' it! ). Aber ich behaupte von mir mal, dass ich ein ausgeglichener Poster bin, der zumindest versucht seine Meinung normal rüberzubringen und nichts mehr hasst als anderen an die Gurgel zu gehen.

Es gibt andere. 

Und gegen die hatte der Rechtsstaat im Internet bisher kaum eine Handhabe. Sie waren auf guten Willen der Provider angewiesen, und für die wird es bei der Masse an Postings eine immense Aufgabe das verpflichtend zu überwachen. Aber sie sitzen an der Quelle und sind die einzigen echten Ansprechpartner. Und sie leben schließlich von diesen Milliarden Posts.
Der Gesetzgeber versucht etwas. Nicht alles wird gut sein. Aber Status Quo ist es eben auch nicht. Es kommt nicht plötzlich der Staat daher. Er versucht einzugreifen bei Dingen die Offline völlig selbstverständlich waren, und für die es Online mittlerweile mehr als Zeit ist, dass er sich zeigt. Nicht wegen killerspielender Raubstehlern, sondern bei Dingen die einzelnen Menschen wirklich wehtun oder sie umbringt.

Wie es in einem SPON Kommentar hieß:


> Wenn sich die Vertreter der Silicon-Valley-Firmen darüber empören, ist das verständlich - hat aber auch etwas Unaufrichtiges. Die Branche operiert schließlich selbst nach dem Prinzip Trial-and-Error. In Facebooks betont unverputzten Büros hängen Plakate, die das Motto vorgeben: Move fast and break things. Und manches davon muss eben die Politik reparieren.
> Heiko Maas und Facebook: Das NetzDG ist erst der Anfang - Die Analyse - SPIEGEL ONLINE




/edit:


Orzhov schrieb:


> In Kurzform gab es schon Gesetze gegen "Hate Speech", jedoch läuft das unter Volksverhetzung und nicht unter diesem süßen Kunstbegriff.



Irgendwie fand ich "Volksverhetzung" dafür zu eng definiert. Das sind für mich andere Kaliber. Eine Beleidigung oder üble Nachrede sind IMO keine Volksverhetzung, das ist was persönliches. Im Gesamten weniger, im Kleinen umso mehr verletzend.


----------



## Triplezer0 (30. Juni 2017)

Ja... da sitzen dann Mindestlohn-Drohnen und löschen quer durch die Bank alles was eventuell als Hasskommentar angesehen werden könnte. PC on the rise.

Ich halte mich generell von Social Media fern und beschränke meine politischen Diskussionen auf den Freundeskreis, darum betrifft mich das Gesetz selbst nicht, aber ich halte es für äußerst bedenklich.

Statt Zensur wünsche ich mir lieber eine konkrete globale Rückverfolgung von Mord-, Vergewaltigungsdrohungen, swatting etc. und nicht diesen Kindergarten.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> /edit:
> 
> 
> Irgendwie fand ich "Volksverhetzung" dafür zu eng definiert. Das sind für mich andere Kaliber. Eine Beleidigung oder üble Nachrede sind IMO keine Volksverhetzung, das ist was persönliches. Im Gesamten weniger, im Kleinen umso mehr verletzend.



Alles was du hier jetzt genannt hast sind bereits Straftatbestände für die es auch entsprechende Gesetze gibt. Wobei der Straftatbestand der Beleidigung sehr schwierig ist in meinen Augen. Es erscheint mir komplett unsinnig und eine reine Verschwendung von Zeit und Ressourcen bereits bestehende Straftatbestände nochmal unter einem süßen englischen Kunstbegriff zu vereinen, wenn unter dessen Definition nicht auch Neue fallen die so in bisherigen Gesetzen keine Beachtung fanden.

Ich könnte jetzt noch ein bisschen annekdotische Beweise runterleihern welche Sorte Mensch Gesetze gegen freie Meinungsäußerungen brauchen, aber ich denke das bringt hier niemanden etwas.


----------



## Athrun (30. Juni 2017)

Naja was soll man von unserem Justizminister auch erwarten? Fasst eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Gesetzform die nicht dem EU-Standard entspricht, zusätzlich dazu weigern sich erste Kommunikationsfirmen die Daten zu speichern, so das jetzt der ganze Müll wieder gekippt werden dürfte und jetzt so etwas was 'Social Media'-Firmen zu Hilfsscheriffs macht, die doch gar nicht das juristische Zeug haben, zu unterscheiden, was denn jetzt Hatespeech oder Fake News ist.  Ich seh es schon kommen das man sich quasi selbst zensiert (Neusprech genannt) Und nach der BT-Wahl? Dann kriegen wir womöglich nen CSU-Mann als Justizminister oder Innenminister. Dann gute Nacht, aus Bayern kommt doch nur Mist (schon mal eine Entschuldigung an alle Bayern  )


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Alles was du hier jetzt genannt hast sind bereits Straftatbestände für die es auch entsprechende Gesetze gibt. Wobei der Straftatbestand der Beleidigung sehr schwierig ist in meinen Augen. Es erscheint mir komplett unsinnig und eine reine Verschwendung von Zeit und Ressourcen bereits bestehende Straftatbestände nochmal unter einem süßen englischen Kunstbegriff zu vereinen, wenn unter dessen Definition nicht auch Neue fallen die so in bisherigen Gesetzen keine Beachtung fanden.



Wie gesagt, das was ich unter "Hate Speech" allgemein gruppierte war reine Faulheit meinerseits. Zumal mein Tablet mich gerade mächtig aufregt, weil die Tasten hängen und ich mehr Zeit mit Korrigieren als mit Tippen verschwende! *grrrr* 

Wollte sagen, das Zeug was man nicht Posten darf weil strafrechtlich verfolgbar (siehe Paragraphenponyhofliste oben). Dachte halt, das Gemeinte wäre bei diesem Thema offensichtlich. Aber wenn es echt Bestrebungen gibt das juristisch neu zu definieren fände ich das mehr als dämlich. Ja, Vereinfachung ist Zeitgeist, aber falls das juristische Texte betrifft sollten sie als Ausgleich auf Bleitafeln graviert werden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn eine Firma nicht beurteilen kann was rechtswidrig ist, dann existiert sie nicht lange.


Fiese Frage, die nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist: Warum gibt es immer noch z.B.  den Axel Springer Verlag? Nachweislich diverser Urteile hat er sich rechtswidrig verhalten, existiert aber immer noch


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Man muss gar keine Internetpräsenz haben um online niedergemacht zu werden. Ein böses Gerücht, oder ein dämliches Foto reicht da schon. Meinerseits kann ich auf Social Media verzichten und bin froh die Schulzeit lange hinter mir zu haben. Wenn es Ärger gab war ich ihn nach der Schule los. Heutzutage ist das fast unmöglich.



Wenn heute schon ein früher simples und harmloses "mach Dich nicht zum Affen" als rassistisch angesehen wird und einen Shitstorm auslöst sind das imho bedenkliche Züge.


----------



## Artes (1. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn eine Firma nicht beurteilen kann was rechtswidrig ist, dann existiert sie nicht lange.



Oje selten so nen Unsinn gelesen. Was rechtswiedrig ist und was nicht beurteilen letztlich Richter hier soll aber eine Löschung stadtfinden ohne das klar ist ob es sich wirklich um einen Rechtsbruch handelt. Die Androhung von Strafen für den Betreiber der Seite nicht etwa den Verfasser macht die Situation noch absruder. Das wird nur dazu führen das im Zweifel lieber gelöscht wird. Und zwar alles was irgend jemandem nicht gefällt. 

Du hast selber schon bemerkt das es gegen "Hate Speech" schon eine ganze reihe Gesetze gibt. DIeses Gesetz zeigt mal wieder das die Politik überhaupt nicht verstanden hat was das Internet ist. Hier wird das Medium in die Verantwortung genommen anstadt die eigentlichen Straftäter zu belangen. Das Gesetz reiht sich gut beim "Stop-Schild" für Seiten mit Kinderpornografie oder anderen extrem Schwachsinnigen versuchen Zensur im Internet einzuführen. Hoffentlich tritt dieser Unsinn nie in Kraft.


----------



## Holyangel (1. Juli 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bei Trump und co spricht man von freier Meinungsäußerung. Haut man die gleichen Kommentare in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ist es "Hate Speech".



Ich denke, es geht nicht um Aussagen wie "Person xy ist ein Arsch", sondern eher um sowas wie z.b. die Aktuelle Diskussion über Tom Bartels, welcher gesagt hat, dass der Rüdiger sich nicht zum Affen machen solle... und darauf hin ein shitstorm losgebrannt ist, dass dies rassistisch war... was es meiner Meinung nach nicht war, hätte er auch in dieser Situation zu einem "weißen" Spieler sagen können....
Generell, das ganze gehate über Personen, inklusive Androhen von Gewalt gehört nicht ins Internet und zu großen Teilen sind die betreffenden Personen nicht mal in den sozialen Netzwerken aktiv....


----------



## Austrogamer (1. Juli 2017)

NukeyCooler schrieb:


> Wie naiv Menschen doch geworden sind. Traurig ist das.



Schlimmstenfalls bin ich naiv geblieben, nicht geworden.


----------



## Tek1978 (1. Juli 2017)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ich denke, es geht nicht um Aussagen wie "Person xy ist ein Arsch", sondern eher um sowas wie z.b. die Aktuelle Diskussion über Tom Bartels, welcher gesagt hat, dass der Rüdiger sich nicht zum Affen machen solle... und darauf hin ein shitstorm losgebrannt ist, dass dies rassistisch war... was es meiner Meinung nach nicht war, hätte er auch in dieser Situation zu einem "weißen" Spieler sagen können....



Mir wäre das gar nicht aufgefallen beim Spiel, irgendwann hat er dann angefangen sich zu erklären, da dachte ich mir "was hat er den jetzt für ein Problem"? (War wohl ein Moralapostel dahinter gestanden)

Es sind also tatsächlich Leute da dran gegangen und haben - sry wird jetzt halt nicht politisch korrekt:
Den Rüdiger "weil er schwarz ist" mit dem Affen in Verbindung gebracht "weil der in Afrika ist" und weil der Rüdiger schwarz ist hat er das also von einem Affen in Afrika gelernt, weil er ja schwarz ist und dann auch aus Afrika kommt. (So muss die denke der Menschen sein die das bemängelt haben) - Sehr fortschrittlich, wirklich sehr fortschrittlich. 

Da frag ich mich, wer bei solchen Situation tatsächlich der Rassist ist. Derjenige der den "Spruch" macht und sich keine Gedanken darüber macht woher sein gegenüber kommt oder welcher Religion usw. usw. er angehört und Ihn einfach als Mensch sieht oder der wo gleich das Gehirn anfängt zu rattern und dann erstmal Farbe, Herkunft, Religion analysiert um dann zu sagen Moment mal.

Die Menschheit zwingt sich doch selber Ihre eigenen Gruppierungen auf.
Zu der einen Gruppe kannst das ohne Konsequenz sagen zur anderen nicht.

Und solange gerade dann noch die ganz korrekten sich hier aufbrezeln und mit dem Wachsamen Zeigefinger auf alles zeigen was Ihrer überheblichen Meinung nach nicht sein darf, ja genau so lange wird man genau da haben was man jetzt hat.


----------



## Svatlas (1. Juli 2017)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit. Hass hat rein gar nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zutun und muss strickt unterbunden werden.


----------



## Clover81 (1. Juli 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gönnen wir uns doch mal den Spaß. Sagen wir einfach mal du (oder meinetwegen Worrel, denn ich denke der könnte das besser wegstecken) trägst nen Kuchen durch die Gegend, passt nicht auf und rennst volle Kanne in mich rein. Verärgert drehe ich mich zur dir um frage dich was du dir bei so einer Scheiße denkst. Inwiefern bin ich in so einer Situation weniger anonym als jetzt im Internet wo ich hinter meinem freundlichen Pseudonym sitze und ganz sanft auf deiner Meinung herumreite?



Du sagst es ihm ins Gesicht und versteckst dich nicht irgendwo um ihm von dort aus mit verstellter Stimme zuzurufen, dass der ein Volltrottel ist. Er sieht also, mit wem er es zu tun hat. Wenn du ihm jetzt eine kleben würdest, könnte er dich wegen Körperverletzung anzeigen und der Polizei beschreiben wie du aussiehst, auch wenn er deinen Namen nicht kennt.
Außerdem ist das noch keine Hatespeech. Dazu müsste jetzt einer von euch dem anderen sagen, dass er dessen Mutter vergewaltigen und ihn zwingen wird, dabei zuzusehen, um ihn dann genüsslich umzubringen. Das ist Hatespeech. Oder wenn du jemandem sagst, dass er sich umbringen soll, weil dir seine Meinung nicht passt.

Und ja, an der Formulierung des Gesetzes muss noch ganz dringend gefeilt werden, denn so allgemein sollte kein Gesetzestext formuliert sein, aber etwas in der Richtung unternehmen sollte man schon. Es haben sich schon Jugendliche umgebracht, weil hunderte von Leuten ihnen gesagt haben, sie wären so hässlich, dass sie sterben gehen sollten. Mag sein, dass du und ich uns da denken "Wie lebt sich's ohne Hirn, Kleiner?" oder "Ja, nett, und jetzt geh wieder mit deiner Babyrassel spielen und stopf dir einen Schnuller in den Mund" und dann weitermachen als wäre nie etwas gewesen. Wir ignorieren diese Leute, weil wir ihnen andernfalls genau das geben würden, was sie haben wolllen. Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass es auch sensiblere Menschen gibt. Du kannst nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen. Und diese sensibleren Menschen willst du vom Internet ausschließen? Warum? Die haben doch nichts verbrochen. Oder ist es jetzt ein Verbrechen, sensibel zu sein? Ich hoffe nicht. Das wäre nämlich ein ganz falscher Ansatz. Du bestrafst aber das Opfer und nicht den Täter.

Stell dir mal vor, immer, wenn du dich mit deinen Freunden triffst, kommt einer und verprügelt dich. Und wenn deine Freunde dir helfen wollen, verprügelt er die auch noch. Bleibst du jetzt in Zukunft zuhause, damit du nicht mehr verprügelt wirst? Oder erstattest du Anzeige und sorgst dafür, dass der Kerl von der Justiz ordentlich eine auf den Deckel bekommt, damit du wieder ohne Angst etwas mit deinen Freunden unternehmen kannst? Du würdest Anzeige erstatten, möchte ich wetten. Aber von allen anderen verlangst du, dass sie sich einschließen, wenn sie nicht verprügelt werden wollen. Irgendwie komisch, oder?

Anderes Beispiel gefällig? Kind A nimmt Kind B sein Spielzeug weg. Nach deinem  Ansatz ist Kind B selbst schuld und muss bestraft werden, weil es in  Gegenwart von anderen mit einem Spielzeug gespielt hat. Wenn es das  Spielzeug behalten wollte, hätte es das eben nicht in der Anwesenheit  von kleinen Spielzeugräubern wie Kind A damit spielen dürfen. Nach  meinem Ansatz dagegen ist Kind A zu maßregeln (oder, wenn es das eigentlich schon besser weiß, zu bestrafen), weil man anderen nicht einfach  das Spielzeug wegnehmen darf. Schon gar nicht eines, das einem nicht  selbst gehört, denn das ist ja Diebstahl und damit falsch.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juli 2017)

Schauen wir uns das doch mal an und ignorieren das dir beim zitieren vielleicht ein Fehler unterlaufen ist.



Clover81 schrieb:


> Du sagst es ihm ins Gesicht und versteckst dich nicht irgendwo um ihm von dort aus mit verstellter Stimme zuzurufen, dass der ein Volltrottel ist. Er sieht also, mit wem er es zu tun hat. Wenn du ihm jetzt eine kleben würdest, könnte er dich wegen Körperverletzung anzeigen und der Polizei beschreiben wie du aussiehst, auch wenn er deinen Namen nicht kennt.
> Außerdem ist das noch keine Hatespeech. Dazu müsste jetzt einer von euch dem anderen sagen, dass er dessen Mutter vergewaltigen und ihn zwingen wird, dabei zuzusehen, um ihn dann genüsslich umzubringen. Das ist Hatespeech. Oder wenn du jemandem sagst, dass er sich umbringen soll, weil dir seine Meinung nicht passt.


Es ist auch online für Ermittlungsbehörden nachvollziehbar wer sich wohinter verbirgt. Außerdem geht es in dem Beispiel um Anonymität und nicht ob jemand "Hatespeecht" oder nicht. Dazu kommt das deine Beispiele irgendwo unter Trolling für Anfänger fällt.



Clover81 schrieb:


> Und ja, an der Formulierung des Gesetzes muss noch ganz dringend gefeilt werden, denn so allgemein sollte kein Gesetzestext formuliert sein, aber etwas in der Richtung unternehmen sollte man schon. Es haben sich schon Jugendliche umgebracht, weil hunderte von Leuten ihnen gesagt haben, sie wären so hässlich, dass sie sterben gehen sollten. Mag sein, dass du und ich uns da denken "Wie lebt sich's ohne Hirn, Kleiner?" oder "Ja, nett, und jetzt geh wieder mit deiner Babyrassel spielen und stopf dir einen Schnuller in den Mund" und dann weitermachen als wäre nie etwas gewesen. Wir ignorieren diese Leute, weil wir ihnen andernfalls genau das geben würden, was sie haben wolllen. Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass es auch sensiblere Menschen gibt. Du kannst nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen. Und diese sensibleren Menschen willst du vom Internet ausschließen? Warum? Die haben doch nichts verbrochen. Oder ist es jetzt ein Verbrechen, sensibel zu sein? Ich hoffe nicht. Das wäre nämlich ein ganz falscher Ansatz. Du bestrafst aber das Opfer und nicht den Täter.


Strohmann. Du beziehst dich auf erfundene Äußerungen und vermeintliche Ansichten meinerseits. Sofern es dich interessiert, ich bin der Meinung es ist die Aufgabe der Eltern Kinder in dem Maße zu erziehen das sie Beleidigungen etc. wegstecken und ignorieren können, so wie sich Hilfe suchen sofern notwendig.



Clover81 schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, immer, wenn du dich mit deinen Freunden triffst, kommt einer und verprügelt dich. Und wenn deine Freunde dir helfen wollen, verprügelt er die auch noch. Bleibst du jetzt in Zukunft zuhause, damit du nicht mehr verprügelt wirst? Oder erstattest du Anzeige und sorgst dafür, dass der Kerl von der Justiz ordentlich eine auf den Deckel bekommt, damit du wieder ohne Angst etwas mit deinen Freunden unternehmen kannst? Du würdest Anzeige erstatten, möchte ich wetten. Aber von allen anderen verlangst du, dass sie sich einschließen, wenn sie nicht verprügelt werden wollen. Irgendwie komisch, oder?



Argumentum ad hominem? Ich bin mir nicht sicher was das hier sein soll. Das Beispiel ist unglaublich schlech konstruiert. Dazu kommt das eine solche Anzeige gegen Unbekannt geringe bis gar keine Aussichten auf Erfolg hat.



Clover81 schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel gefällig? Kind A nimmt Kind B sein Spielzeug weg. Nach deinem  Ansatz ist Kind B selbst schuld und muss bestraft werden, weil es in  Gegenwart von anderen mit einem Spielzeug gespielt hat. Wenn es das  Spielzeug behalten wollte, hätte es das eben nicht in der Anwesenheit  von kleinen Spielzeugräubern wie Kind A damit spielen dürfen. Nach  meinem Ansatz dagegen ist Kind A zu maßregeln (oder, wenn es das eigentlich schon besser weiß, zu bestrafen), weil man anderen nicht einfach  das Spielzeug wegnehmen darf. Schon gar nicht eines, das einem nicht  selbst gehört, denn das ist ja Diebstahl und damit falsch.



Noch ein hübscher Strohmann. Dieses Mal mit einer großen Portion Fehlschluss als Beilage.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (1. Juli 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal bitte an aus was für einem Meinungsspektrum die Forderungen nach danach kam und wieso.



Die Zustimmung kommt aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft, ich verweise auf den zuvor geposteten Link. Und es geht nicht darum, die Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit zu beschneiden oder einzuschränken. Es geht um die Bekämpfung von Hasskommentaren. Aber es wird vermutlich einen Kompromiss geben müssen, wie es ihn im "Real Life" auch gibt. Auch da ist nicht alles erlaubt. Ob das vorgelegte Gesetz  dafür geeignet ist, und nicht über das Ziel hinausschießt, muss natürlich kritisch hinterfragt werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Die Zustimmung kommt aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft, ich verweise auf den zuvor geposteten Link.


Die zum Großteil gar nicht selbst betroffen ist, weil viele diese Medien gar nicht nutzen und sich maximal auf Facebook im eigenen Familien- und Freundeskreis austauschen. 
Du kannst mit genug Panikmache diese "Mitte der Gesellschaft" dazu bringen, sich über alles mögliche aufzuregen, auch wenn sie nicht annähernd betroffen ist. Wird immer gerne gemacht, siehe Killerspiele, Pädo-Stop-Schilder usw.



> Und es geht nicht darum, die Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit zu beschneiden oder einzuschränken.


Doch, genau darum geht es. Denn Beleidigungen etc. sind längst strafbar, auch im Internet und können wie im RL zur Anzeige gebracht werden. Wo dann der Urheber belangt wird. Hier soll jedoch nicht der Urheber belangt werden sondern der Postbote und der soll selbst entscheiden, was strafbar sein könnte. Es ist logisch, dass das dazu führt, dass der Postbote lieber großzügig zu viel löscht, damit er sich eben keine 50 Millionen(!) Strafe einfängt (für etwas, das er nicht gemacht hat), alleine diese Summe für so etwas ist Irrsinn, die eigentliche Straftat wird in der Regel mit maximal so 2000 Euro bestraft. 

Man stelle sich vor eine Schule oder eine Firma wird bestraft, weil sie einen ihnen unbekannten Mobbingfall nicht unterbunden hat. Wenn man das weiterspinnt, dann müsste man das eben auch im RL so umsetzen und dann hast du eine totale "Gedanken"-Kontrolle in allen Bereichen des Lebens sobald du deine Wohnung verlassen hast, weil alle Stellen Angst vor diesen Strafen haben und rigoros gegen jede noch so harmlose Äußerung im Angestellten-oder Besucher-Kreis vorgehen.


----------



## Holyangel (1. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die zum Großteil gar nicht selbst betroffen ist, weil viele diese Medien gar nicht nutzen und sich maximal auf Facebook im eigenen Familien- und Freundeskreis austauschen.
> Du kannst mit genug Panikmache diese "Mitte der Gesellschaft" dazu bringen, sich über alles mögliche aufzuregen, auch wenn sie nicht annähernd betroffen ist. Wird immer gerne gemacht, siehe Killerspiele, Pädo-Stop-Schilder usw.
> 
> 
> ...


Der Betreiber muss, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, erst aktiv werden, wenn entsprechende Kommentare gemeldet worden sind. Insofern hat dies nicht mit unbekannten Mobbingfällen zu tun.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (1. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die zum Großteil gar nicht selbst betroffen ist, weil viele diese Medien gar nicht nutzen und sich maximal auf Facebook im eigenen Familien- und Freundeskreis austauschen.



Das sind doch nur Vermutungen deinerseits, außerdem muss man doch nicht selbst von Hatespeech betroffen sein um etwas dagegen zu haben.

Und ich denke das Problem mit der bisherigen Gesetzeslage ist, dass man im Internet aufgrund der technischen Möglichkeiten zur Anonymisierung viele Täter gar nicht zu fassen bekommt. Und der Staat wird sicher nicht zuschauen, wie sich im Internet ein Recht des Stärkeren durchsetzt. Ich verstehe ja dass sich einige um die Meinungsfreiheit sorgen machen, aber ich sehe auch dass es so wie bisher im Internet nicht bleiben kann.


----------



## Pollit (1. Juli 2017)

wer hat eig. nach so einem gesetz gefragt?

das stinkt nach zensur.
Weil man fragt sich schon, nach welchen maßstäben ein kommentar zum hasskommentar gemacht wird.
gefällt mir gar nicht.
in 10 Jahren darf man sich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr politisch äußern, wenn es gegen den mainstream geht.

das stinkt gewaltig.
warum zum teufel wurde so eine initiatve gestartet? von wem und durch wen motiviert?
ich wäre für eine sammelklage um die rechtsgültigkeit eines solchen gesetzes vorm bgh festzustellen.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Juli 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Die Zustimmung kommt aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft, ich verweise auf den zuvor geposteten Link. Und es geht nicht darum, die Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit zu beschneiden oder einzuschränken. Es geht um die Bekämpfung von Hasskommentaren. Aber es wird vermutlich einen Kompromiss geben müssen, wie es ihn im "Real Life" auch gibt. Auch da ist nicht alles erlaubt. Ob das vorgelegte Gesetz  dafür geeignet ist, und nicht über das Ziel hinausschießt, muss natürlich kritisch hinterfragt werden.



Ich schaue mir ein weiteres mal den von dir geposteten Link an. Ich schaue mir ein weiteres mal die Studie an aus der du eine "Mitte der Gesellschaft" ableitest. Mir fällt ein weiteres Mal auf das es sich bei dieser Studie um eine über "Fake-News" handelt, während wir hier über ein Gesetz reden das sich im weitesten Sinne gegen "Hasskommentar im Internet" richtet. Allein das Wort "Hass" taucht in den Ergebnissen nicht einmal auf.  Dazu kommt das in der Studie gerade einmal 1.011 Menschen befragt wurden. Geschätzte 72 Millionen Menschen (2015 waren es über 71,3 Millionen) Nutzen das Internet. Diese 1.011 Menschen machen also deutlich weniger als 0,1% der Internetnutzer aus. Hier von einer repräsentativen Umfrage, oder gar der "Mitte der Gesellschaft" zu sprechen ist also mehr als gewagt. 

Zu den anderen Aspekten hatte ich gestern noch etwas gesagt, oder Spiritogre macht es gerade.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2017)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Der Betreiber muss, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, erst aktiv werden, wenn entsprechende Kommentare gemeldet worden sind. Insofern hat dies nicht mit unbekannten Mobbingfällen zu tun.


Nein, er soll ja gerade aktiv selbst tätig werden, wenn auffällt, dass er zu wenig löscht, dann muss er bis zu 50 Millionen Euro Strafe zahlen. 



i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Vermutungen deinerseits, außerdem muss man doch nicht selbst von Hatespeech betroffen sein um etwas dagegen zu haben.


Es geht nicht darum etwas gegen Hate-Speech zu haben, dagegen sollte jeder vernunfbgabte Mensch sein, es geht um die Art solch eines Gesetzes. Das findet viele Befürworter aber eben zumeist Leute die gar nicht betroffen sind und denen kann das letztlich dann ja egal sein. 



> Und ich denke das Problem mit der bisherigen Gesetzeslage ist, dass man im Internet aufgrund der technischen Möglichkeiten zur Anonymisierung viele Täter gar nicht zu fassen bekommt. Und der Staat wird sicher nicht zuschauen, wie sich im Internet ein Recht des Stärkeren durchsetzt. Ich verstehe ja dass sich einige um die Meinungsfreiheit sorgen machen, aber ich sehe auch dass es so wie bisher im Internet nicht bleiben kann.


Ach, weil man die Täter nicht fassen kann muss dann dafür der Postbote an deren Stelle zur Verantwortung gezogen werden!? Wäre im RL lustig, da schickt jemand eine Briefbombe und kann nicht gefasst werden und der Postbote muss dann wegen nicht Verhinderung eines Terroranschlags für 20 Jahre in den Knast. So funktioniert Recht aber nicht!

Und so anonym ist das Internet nun wirklich nicht, die IP Adressen werden ja schon heute gespeichert, sonst müsste z.B. ja niemand Angst vor Abmahnungen beim Filesharing haben etc.


----------



## G-Kar (1. Juli 2017)

Hmm, was mich jetzt son bissl wundert. 

Als Fallbeispiel. Wenn Trump mal wieder alle Mexikaner oder Islam Gläubigen über einen Kamm schert und als Terroristen bezeichnet. Ist das Hate Speech die ich melden kann und dann muss Twitter das Weltweit entfernen?

Guter Artikel dazu: Google muss bestimmte Suchergebnisse weltweit sperren - Urteil in Kanada - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2017)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Hmm, was mich jetzt son bissl wundert.
> 
> Als Fallbeispiel. Wenn Trump mal wieder alle Mexikaner oder Islam Gläubigen über einen Kamm schert und als Terroristen bezeichnet. Ist das Hate Speech die ich melden kann und dann muss Twitter das Weltweit entfernen?
> 
> Guter Artikel dazu: Google muss bestimmte Suchergebnisse weltweit sperren - Urteil in Kanada - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Trump fiel mir auch als erstes ein, denn in meiner News-App war direkt unter einer Meldung zu diesem Hate-Speech-Gesetz auch eine Meldung über Trump, wie der einer TV Moderatorin über Twitter einen niedrigen IQ attestierte. 

Das mit dem weltweit Sperren ist eine "lustige" Sache, man stelle sich vor das ein lokales Gesetz einen weltweiten Anbieter dazu verdonnert bei einer in einem Land zu sperrenden Seite / Meldung, dies weltweit zu tun - und das können natürlich alle Länder der Welt dann genauso fordern. 

China, Russland, Venezuela, jede Diktatur, jedes Islamische Land ...

Das Internet wäre komplett leer! Weil jeder gegen irgendwas etwas haben wird.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Trump fiel mir auch als erstes ein, denn in meiner News-App war direkt unter einer Meldung zu diesem Hate-Speech-Gesetz auch eine Meldung über Trump, wie der einer TV Moderatorin über Twitter einen niedrigen IQ attestierte.
> 
> Das mit dem weltweit Sperren ist eine "lustige" Sache, man stelle sich vor das ein lokales Gesetz einen weltweiten Anbieter dazu verdonnert bei einer in einem Land zu sperrenden Seite / Meldung, dies weltweit zu tun - und das können natürlich alle Länder der Welt dann genauso fordern.
> 
> ...


Nette Länderliste, allerdings hat damit ein Land angefangen was man gar nicht vermutet: Kanada


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juli 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nette Länderliste, allerdings hat damit ein Land angefangen was man gar nicht vermutet: Kanada


Genau deswegen ja, wenn schon ein liberales Land wie Kanada mit sowas anfangen kann und das auch durchsetzen kann, wie sieht es dann erst mit den ganzen restriktiveren Ländern aus!?


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (1. Juli 2017)

Gestern war ein trauriger Tag für die Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland. Das Wahrheitsministerium lässt grüßen. 
Für mich ein riesen Skandal, der in den Mainstream Medien völlig untergegangen ist. Da berichtet man lieber den ganzen Tag über die Homoehe und kein Wort fällt über das Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetzes. 
Jetzt können unbequeme Meinungen in den sozialen Netzwerken ohne weiteres gelöscht werden,  bevor ein Gericht prüfen kann, ob tatsächlich Recht mißachtet oder nur das Grundrecht der Meinungsfreiheit in Anspruch genommen wurde. 
Eine unfassbare Sache, was hoffentlich ganz schnell vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen wird. Ich glaube nicht was Heiko Maas sich ausgedacht hat und von den Politkern abgenickt wurde, rechtens ist.

So das war mein Wort zum Samstag


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2017)

ShotgunJimmy schrieb:


> Gestern war ein trauriger Tag für die Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland. Das Wahrheitsministerium lässt grüßen.
> Für mich ein riesen Skandal, der in den Mainstream Medien völlig untergegangen ist. Da berichtet man lieber den ganzen Tag über die Homoehe und kein Wort fällt über das Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetzes.
> Jetzt können unbequeme Meinungen in den sozialen Netzwerken ohne weiteres gelöscht werden,  bevor ein Gericht prüfen kann, ob tatsächlich Recht mißachtet oder nur das Grundrecht der Meinungsfreiheit in Anspruch genommen wurde.
> Eine unfassbare Sache, was hoffentlich ganz schnell vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen wird. Ich glaube nicht was Heiko Maas sich ausgedacht hat und von den Politkern abgenickt wurde, rechtens ist.
> ...



Dahinter steckt ja Absicht! Viele Gesetze werden auch zum Beispiel verabschiedet, wenn gerade Fussball WM ist oder irgendein Großereignis läuft auf das die Leute ihren Blick werfen. Dann geht das auch medial ziemlich unter.


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (1. Juli 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dahinter steckt ja Absicht! Viele Gesetze werden auch zum Beispiel verabschiedet, wenn gerade Fussball WM ist oder irgendein Großereignis läuft auf das die Leute ihren Blick werfen. Dann geht das auch medial ziemlich unter.



Ja da hast du vollkommen recht! Ganz klares politisches Kalkül.


----------



## Loosa (1. Juli 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dahinter steckt ja Absicht! Viele Gesetze werden auch zum Beispiel verabschiedet, wenn gerade Fussball WM ist oder irgendein Großereignis läuft auf das die Leute ihren Blick werfen. Dann geht das auch medial ziemlich unter.



Über die Entwicklung des Gesetzes wurde aber schon seit Monaten berichtet. 
Anders als zur Homo-Ehe. Das lag schon seit vielen Jahren im Eisschrank und wurde fast ohne Debatte durchgewunken.


----------



## Clover81 (1. Juli 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das du mit bösen Worten scheinbar nicht mehr so zurecht zu kommen scheinst ist nicht schön, aber dann ist das Internet vielleicht nicht der richtige Ort für dich.


Das hier meinte ich. Du sagst ihm praktisch "Wenn du mit Hasskommentaren Probleme hast, bleib offline". Aber es geht dabei nicht um einfache Beleidigungen. Es geht hier um Dinge, die darüber hinausgehen. Ich erinnere mich an einen Kommentar auf Youtube, bei dem jemand alle Muslime als "dumme Eseltreiber" bezeichnet hat. Und es kommt immer öfter vor, dass jemand z. B. ein Lied nicht gut findet, und ihm deswegen alle möglichen Fans des Künstlers schreiben, sie würden seine Mutter vergewaltigen oder ihm auflauern und ihn umbringen. Das ist strafbar. Und auch Personen, die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, darf man nicht so behandeln. Das sind Straftaten, und niemand hat das Recht, so mit jemand anderem umzugehen.  Du verlagst aber mit deiner Aussage, dass Menschen, die sich sowas nicht gefallen lassen wollen, eben aus dem Internet oder der Öffentlichkeit rausbleiben sollen. Hättest du statt "böse Worte" einfach "Beleidigungen" gesagt, hättest du zumindest teilweise meine Zustimmung gehabt, aber so allgemein wie du dich ausdrückst, musste ich dir einfach widersprechen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Sofern es dich interessiert, ich bin der Meinung es ist die Aufgabe der Eltern Kinder in dem Maße zu erziehen das sie Beleidigungen etc. wegstecken und ignorieren können, so wie sich Hilfe suchen sofern notwendig.


Als ich selbst als Kind gemobbt wurde, hat es mir herzlich wenig geholfen, wenn meine Eltern gesagt haben, ich solle einfach nicht hinhören. Versuch mal wegzuhören, wenn das einzige Pausenvergnügen deiner Mitschüler darin besteht, dich die ganze Zeit zu verfolgen und dich für alles, was du tust, zu verspotten. Wenn ich mich gewehrt habe, haben sie sich darüber auch noch lustig gemacht. (Es ist im Rückblick schon faszinierend, wie inspirierend für sie schon bloßes Benutzen der Schaukel sein konnte.) Was mir wirklich geholfen hat, war, meine Zunge zu schärfen und mir klar zu machen, dass niemand das Recht hat, so mit einem anderen Menschen umzugehen. Auch wenn das eigene Ego so klein ist, dass es nicht über die Theke gucken kann, gibt einem das noch lange nicht das Recht, das Selbstbewusstsein anderer zu Boden zu stoßen und als Trittleiter zu benutzen. Es hat 10 Jahre gedauert bis ich angefangen habe, diese Lektion endlich so weit zu verinnerlichen, dass ich angefangen habe, mir auf gewisse Verhaltensweisen anderer Leute ein Ei zu pellen. Dass ich an meiner neuen Schule nur noch zwei Moberinnen in meiner Klasse hatte, von der ich eine für absolut nicht ernstnehmbar erachtet habe, hat dabei sehr geholfen.  Erst danach habe ich angefangen, langsam ein Selbstbewusstsein aufzubauen. Bis zu der Person, die ich heute bin, war es ein sehr weiter und schwieriger Weg. Ich möchte meine alte Persönlichkeit jedenfalls nicht zurückhaben. Zumindest das meiste davon.
Meine Eltern standen der ganzen Situation selbst hilflos gegenüber, und auch heute noch haben nicht alle Eltern eine Ahnung, was sie dagegen machen können oder wie sie das Selbstbewusstsein ihres Kindes soweit aufbauen können, dass es sich nichts mehr daraus macht. Längst nicht alle Eltern wissen, an welche Stellen sie sich wenden können oder fragen im Internet nach Tipps. Ob es nun ihre Aufgabe ist oder nicht. Oft stehen die Kinder am Ende doch wieder allein da. Es sind gerade die jüngeren Internetnutzer, die sich solche Beleidigungen oder gar Drohungen viel zu sehr zu Herzen nehmen. Sicher, das verwächst sich meistens irgendwann, aber bis dahin ist es für die Opfer die Hölle. Haben die also keinen Schutz verdient, nur weil ihre Eltern nicht wissen, was zu tun ist? Von Eltern, die es nicht kümmert oder Kindern, die über derlei Probleme nicht mit ihren Eltern sprechen wollen oder können, mal ganz zu schweigen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Es ist auch online für Ermittlungsbehörden nachvollziehbar wer sich wohinter verbirgt. Außerdem geht es in dem Beispiel um Anonymität und nicht ob jemand "Hatespeecht" oder nicht. Dazu kommt das deine Beispiele irgendwo unter Trolling für Anfänger fällt.


Gut, lass es mich anders angehen: Wenn jemand einem anderen auf einer belebten Straße gegenüber stehst, wäre seine Hemmung, ihm eine Straftat gegen ihn anzudrohen wohl sehr viel geringer, als wenn er denkt, sein Gesicht würde niemand sehen, und seinen richtigen Namen kennt auch niemand. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, es handelt sich nicht um einen skupellosen Kriminellen. Die Situation im Internet mag eine Scheinanonymität sein, aber das ist vielen "Tätern" nicht klar. Entsprechend nehmen sie sich mehr heraus. Das ist der Unterschied.
(Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, warum nehmen solche Beleidigungen dann eigentlich auch auf Facebook zu? Okay, streich das Argument. Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht.)

Weißt du was? Du hast recht. Ich schreibe da einen Stuss zusammen, dabei war ich doch völlig nüchtern. 

Trotzdem sollten wir uns in einigen Punkten einig sein:
1. Wenn ich sage "Ich mag die Einstellung dieses Typen nicht" ist das meine Meinung. Wenn ich sage "Der Typ hat Scheiße im Hirn. Er sollte der Welt einen Gefallen tun und sterben gehen." ist das eine Beleidigung. Auch wenn sie nicht gut formuliert ist. (Sorry, so plump beleidige ich sonst niemanden, mir fehlt da bei den Beispielen die Übung. Ich komme normalerweise ohne Drohungen oder Schimpfwörter aus, wenn ich im wahren Leben jemandem, der mich beleidigt hat, Kontra gebe. Ich arbeite da eher mit Sarkasmus.)
2. Das Gesetz müsste so umformuliert werden, dass klar erkennbar ist, was in diesem Rahmen als Meinungsäußerung und was als Beleidigung oder gar Drohung gilt. So ist es ein Freifahrtsschein für Unterdrücker.
3. Gegen die zunehmende verbale Brutalität im Netz sollte man trotzdem vorgehen. Und wenn man nur die Kinder, von denen viele dieser sogenannten Hasskommentare zu stammen scheinen, nicht mehr ohne Aufsicht ins Netz ließe, bräuchten wir dafür nichtmal Gesetze. Aber mach mal den entsprechenden Eltern klar, dass ihre Goldstücke nicht so perfekt sind und lieber an einer etwas kürzeren Leine gehalten werden sollten.
4. Hoffentlich wird die jetzige Version des Gesetzes vom Verfassungsgericht gekippt.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juli 2017)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollten wir uns in einigen Punkten einig sein:
> 1. Wenn ich sage "Ich mag die Einstellung dieses Typen nicht" ist das meine Meinung. Wenn ich sage "Der Typ hat Scheiße im Hirn. Er sollte der Welt einen Gefallen tun und sterben gehen." ist das eine Beleidigung. Auch wenn sie nicht gut formuliert ist. (Sorry, so plump beleidige ich sonst niemanden, mir fehlt da bei den Beispielen die Übung. Ich komme normalerweise ohne Drohungen oder Schimpfwörter aus, wenn ich im wahren Leben jemandem, der mich beleidigt hat, Kontra gebe. Ich arbeite da eher mit Sarkasmus.)
> 2. Das Gesetz müsste so umformuliert werden, dass klar erkennbar ist, was in diesem Rahmen als Meinungsäußerung und was als Beleidigung oder gar Drohung gilt. So ist es ein Freifahrtsschein für Unterdrücker.
> 3. Gegen die zunehmende verbale Brutalität im Netz sollte man trotzdem vorgehen. Und wenn man nur die Kinder, von denen viele dieser sogenannten Hasskommentare zu stammen scheinen, nicht mehr ohne Aufsicht ins Netz ließe, bräuchten wir dafür nichtmal Gesetze. Aber mach mal den entsprechenden Eltern klar, dass ihre Goldstücke nicht so perfekt sind und lieber an einer etwas kürzeren Leine gehalten werden sollten.
> 4. Hoffentlich wird die jetzige Version des Gesetzes vom Verfassungsgericht gekippt.



Ich beschränke mich jetzt mal auf Sachen die wenigstens mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Annektdoten sind in ihrer Beweiskraft doch leider deutlich eingeschränkt.

Wir müssen uns in Nichts einig sein und sollten es auch nicht. Noch sind wir in Deutschland zum Glück nicht wieder so weit das es eine Richtige und eine falsche Meinung gibt.

Das Gesetz um das es hier geht gehört direkt auf den Müll. Sofern ich das einschätzen kann würde es vollkommen ausreichen bereits bestehende Gesetze auf den virtuellen Raum auszuweiten.


----------



## Clover81 (2. Juli 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich jetzt mal auf Sachen die wenigstens mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Annektdoten sind in ihrer Beweiskraft doch leider deutlich eingeschränkt.


Ja, leb ruhig weiter in deiner kleinen Welt, in der jeder lernen kann so perfekt zu sein wie du. Schließlich sind das alles nur harmlose Scherze. Und wer das nicht lernen will, den schließt du einfach von allen sozialen Interaktionen aus, damit du ihre Bitte um Hilfe nicht hören musst, weil sie mit ein paar harmlosen bösen Worten wie Todes- oder Vergewaltigungsdrohungen nicht klarkommen, denn um genau die geht es bei diesem Gesetz eigentlich. Kein Politiker beschließt so ein Gesetz wegen einfacher Beldeidigungen wie "dumm" oder "hässlich". Und wenn nicht ständig Leute wie du solche Drohungen mit freier Meinungsäußerung verwechseln würden, dann bräuchten wir wahrscheinlich nichtmal die bestehenden Gesetze. 

Also: Ich habe dir zugestimmt, dass diese Formulierung des Gesetzes schlecht ist. Was willst du noch? Dass ich und andere Mobbingopfer aufhören, auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen, was ja in deinen Augen gar keines ist, weil wir uns nur anstellen? Du solltest dringend Empathie lernen, denn Mobbing ist der Grund dafür, dass solche Gesetze überhaupt erlassen werden. Und Mobbing entsteht aus einem Mangel an Empathie. Oder kannst du das etwa nicht nachvollziehen?



Orzhov schrieb:


> Das Gesetz um das es hier geht gehört direkt auf den Müll. Sofern ich das einschätzen kann würde es vollkommen ausreichen bereits bestehende Gesetze auf den virtuellen Raum auszuweiten.


Und wo ist das jetzt anders als meine Punkte Nr. 2 und 4? Es gehört in dieser viel zu offenen Formulierung auf den Müll, aber etwas in der Art ist notwendig. Ob du jetzt etwas Bestehendes umformulierst oder etwas Neues schreibst, das Ergebnis läuft aufs selbe hinaus: Eine Regelung zu finden, die verbale Gewalt im Netz unterbindet.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dahinter steckt ja Absicht! Viele Gesetze werden auch zum Beispiel verabschiedet, wenn gerade Fussball WM ist oder irgendein Großereignis läuft auf das die Leute ihren Blick werfen. Dann geht das auch medial ziemlich unter.


 sorry, aber derzeit gibt es keinerlei Großevents, die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung interessieren. Was laberst du da also bitte? ^^   Logischerweise fallen halt viele Entscheidungen in den Sommer, wo wiederum oft große Events stattfinden, da kurz vor der Sommerpause selbstverständlich oft noch was im Bundestag durchgebracht wird, bevor die Sommerpause oder sogar ein Wahlkampf beginnt - das ist pure Logik. Setz mal den Aluhelm ab, sonst kann ich dich nicht tracken...  


Und ganz nebenbei: über das "Facebookgesetz" wurde auch sehr viel berichtet, und zwar auch sehr viel darüber, dass es viele Fachleute und Politiker kritisieren. Das Gesetz wird teil in der Presse (zurecht) richtig verrissen. Dass die "Ehe für alle" aber Hauptthema war, dürfte an sich klar sein. Zumindest wenn man ein normaler Bürger und kein paranoider Nerd ist.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2017)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Ja, leb ruhig weiter in deiner kleinen Welt, in der jeder lernen kann so perfekt zu sein wie du. Schließlich sind das alles nur harmlose Scherze. Und wer das nicht lernen will, den schließt du einfach von allen sozialen Interaktionen aus, damit du ihre Bitte um Hilfe nicht hören musst, weil sie mit ein paar harmlosen bösen Worten wie Todes- oder Vergewaltigungsdrohungen nicht klarkommen, denn um genau die geht es bei diesem Gesetz eigentlich. Kein Politiker beschließt so ein Gesetz wegen einfacher Beldeidigungen wie "dumm" oder "hässlich". Und wenn nicht ständig Leute wie du solche Drohungen mit freier Meinungsäußerung verwechseln würden, dann bräuchten wir wahrscheinlich nichtmal die bestehenden Gesetze.
> 
> Also: Ich habe dir zugestimmt, dass diese Formulierung des Gesetzes schlecht ist. Was willst du noch? Dass ich und andere Mobbingopfer aufhören, auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen, was ja in deinen Augen gar keines ist, weil wir uns nur anstellen? Du solltest dringend Empathie lernen, denn Mobbing ist der Grund dafür, dass solche Gesetze überhaupt erlassen werden. Und Mobbing entsteht aus einem Mangel an Empathie. Oder kannst du das etwa nicht nachvollziehen?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Du und Orzhov redet etwas aneinander vorbei. Ich war zu Schulzeiten auch der Fußball für die Schüler. Ich wurde gemobbt, weil ich mir alles gefallen lassen habe und weil ich zu gutmütig gewesen bin. Habe ich mich nicht gewehrt habe ich eine drauf bekommen. Habe ich mich dann nach zig Attacken weil der Kragen geplatzt war irgendwann einmal gewehrt kam das Echo vom Lehrer mit einer Bestrafung. Ich mußte auch hart und schwer lernen bis ich derjenige von Heute geworden bin. 

Aber: Ich halte das aktuelle Gesetz (zumindestens in der aktuellen Auslegung) für totalen Bullshit. Wenn schon Bemerkungen wie "mach Dich nicht zum Affen" unter den Rubrik Rassismus fallen, greife ich mir echt an den Kopf. Hier fehlt echt ein Katalog, der eine sinnvolle Ausrichtung gibt was denn nun rassistisch ist. Heute wird für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell die Rassismuskeule geschwungen, obwohl dies nichts damit zu tun hat. Ob nun ein Schwarzfahrer der aus der Bahn entfernt werden sollte, der sich aber an der Säule festhält und nach "Rassismus" schreit. Oder Drogenhändler die durchsucht werden. Das ist alles viel zu sehr hochgekocht. 

Aber der tatsächliche Rassismus gehört hier auf die schwarze Liste. Eben die "speziellen" Bezeichnungen für Personen der unterschiedlichen Herkunftsgebiete. Oder diese zu beleidigen mit diversen Vergleichen. Keine Frage. Und halt richtige Haßkommentare die Drohungen und ähnliches aussprechen. Wenn ich aber zu jemanden sage "Ich könnte Dir eine scheuern" dürfte das noch unter die Rubrik Meinungsäußerung fallen. Ob dies allerdings vom Seitenbetreiber geduldet würde oder ob der dann aus Angst vor Bestrafung den Beitrag löscht ist dann halt die Frage. Weil das Gesetz mit einer heißen Nadel und fern der Realitität gestrickt wurde.

Aber man sollte wirklich auf jedem Fall drastisch vorgehen wenn jemand Morddrohungen ausspricht oder ähnliche drastische Kommentare abgibt wie "Ich bring Dich um" u.s.w. Aber diese Wichtung fehlt mir hier momentan komplett. Vieles (Banalitäten) werden heute zu sehr hochgekocht. Kleinigkeiten werden zu angeblichen Rassismus hochstilisiert. Und das Gesetz schert hier ohne Feinheiten und ohne Taktgefühl für formulierungstechnische Zusammenhänge einfach blind und quer hinüber weg.

Bei gesundem Menschenverstand müßten die Betreiber der Seiten von Alleine erkennen, was duldbar ist und was nicht. Nun müssen sie nach Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes aber Angst haben und jeder klitzekleine Kommentar mit eigentlich harmloser Bedeutung könnte hier drunter fallen, weil sie Angst haben, bestraft zu werden. Und sie haben für eine Entscheidung keine 24 h Zeit. Nur weil jemand schreibt "Du A******" was imho nur eine wenn auch relativ hart formulierte, persönliche Meinungsäußerung ist ist das noch lange kein Beispiel was unter den Löschparagraphen fällt. Das gleiche gilt für irgendwelche (sicher teils geschmacklosen) Witze.

Aber die Politik ist bei Entscheidungen für Situationen im Real Life schon immer etwas weltfremd gewesen. Ob das Gesetz das Papier ist auf das es gedruckt sein wird bleibt abzuwarten. Aber ich befürchte eine auf Angst basierende, vorauseilende blinde Löschwelle auch bei Beiträgen die bei Betrachtung mit gesundem Menschenverstand keine wirklichen Haßkommentare sind.

Aber ich bezweifle, daß Orzhov mit seiner Bemerkung sagen wollte, daß die Freie Meinungsäußerung alles umfassen darf. Ich denke hier sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand zählen und entsprechend reagiert werden. Wie im real Life.

Das Problem war halt bisher nur, daß tendenzielle Seiten die wirklichen Haßkommentare haben stehen lassen. Dagegen muß vorgegangen werden. Und bei Facebook hat man aufgrund der Menge der Mitglieder und Beiträge weltweit nur schwer einen Überblick. Da muß Facebook sicher das Personal aufstocken, wenn jetzt jeder geschriebene Beitrag/Thread und Meinung abgeklopft werden muß, ob er den Richtlinien entspricht. Bei Facebook war das sicher weniger der Unwille sondern mehr die Unfähigkeit aufgrund der Datenmengen.

Und natürlich erst Recht wenn jemand einen Mord streamt (wie unlängst geschehen) oder Videos wo Schüler einen anderen zusammentreten. Das zählt für mich unter den Paragraphen und gegen so etwas muß natürlich umgehend bei Feststellung (nicht erst nach 24 h) vorgegangen werden und alle Daten müssen der Polizei zur Verfügung gestellt werden (IP, Video u.s.w.).


----------



## Talisman79 (2. Juli 2017)

ach gott,dieses gesetz is eh der große lacher.was habe ich alles schon auf FB gemeldet,,videos von mord über vergewaltigung bis hin zu tierquälereien der abartigsten sorte.verstößt alles nich gegen die richtlinien und wird gedultet.aber wenn man das gesocks ,das sich unter solchen videos noch einen abfeiert dann als das bezeichnet was es is,bekommt man selber noch auf n deckel..super tolle neue welt.können froh sein,das ich sie nur im netz beleidige,,würden die um die ecke wohnen,würden die bordsteine küssen bis sie im kreis lachen


PS:die naivität mancher leute ihr is echt unglaublich


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2017)

Und genau so etwas was da bei FB abläuft gehört in neue Bahnen gelenkt. Ging mir auch schon ähnlich. Die eigentlichen Verursacher und Videoeinsteller gehören bestraft. Und die Videos gelöscht. Darauf sollte dieses Gesetz (eigentlich) genau abzielen. Das ist aber so schwammig formuliert, daß es quasi alles mitreißt. Egal ob das Sinn macht oder nicht. Und genau deshalb ist das Gesetz eine Farce. Weil zum Beispiel die internationalen Server von internationalen Firmen gar nicht unter deutsches Recht fallen und man dort brav weiter spammen darf während man deutsche Seiten brav an die Zügel nimmt und jede klitzekleine Äußerung Gefahr bedeutet, einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen. Und diese Seiten sind auch von Deutschland aus abrufbar. Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.

Aber das Internet ist für unsere Politiker ja eh immer noch Neuland. Und die denken die können das ganze so regulieren wie ein real Life Geschäft.


----------



## Talisman79 (2. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und genau so etwas was da bei FB abläuft gehört in neue Bahnen gelenkt. Ging mir auch schon ähnlich. Die eigentlichen Verursacher und Videoeinsteller gehören bestraft. Und die Videos gelöscht. Darauf sollte dieses Gesetz (eigentlich) genau abzielen. Ist aber so schwammig formuliert, daß es quasi alles mitreißt. Egal ob das Sinn macht oder nicht.



ich glaub auch das die gesetze der jeweiligen region des posters noch ne rolle spielen.hab letztens erst wieder gemeldet wie hunde auf diesem fest frittiert und zerhackt wurden,,bei lebendigem leib.der typ der das gepostet hat,kam glaub ich auch vom arsch der welt.war für FB kein problem.is alles im rahmen -.-  aber wehe ich poste n nippel


edit:genau das meint ich..hab schon geantwortet ohne richtig zuende zu lesen^^


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2017)

Das ist das ja. Das Gesetz ist sinnfrei weil die Beiträge weiter bleiben, weil sie nicht unter die deutsche Gesetzgebung fallen. Ergo ist das Gesetz sinnfrei, weil das nur die Deutschen reguliert und damit so gut wie keine Auswirkungen auf das Klima im Internet hat. Wobei ich aber weiter dafür bin, wenn Deutsche oder in Deutschland Lebende diese Dinge einstellen, daß die bestraft werden und diese gelöscht. Das hat halt leider nur keinen Einfluß auf das Gesamtbild.


----------



## Talisman79 (2. Juli 2017)

noch ein beispiel,,als die anschläge in london vor kurzem waren,hat mir ein bekannter ein paar gruppen und seiten auf FB gezeigt wo die anschläge in den himmel gelobt,und die attentäter als helden feiert wurden von muslimen die hier in D wohnen.gemeldet,,kein verstoß gegen unsere richtlinien.

da wird aufgerufen deutsche zu jagen und was weiss ich noch alles,,,aber wehe ich sag mit aufgekochter stimmung unter einem fokusbeitrag was gegen die raute des grauens und ihre tolle einwanderungspolitik.dann bekomm ich im schlimmstens fall post.ich kann nur hoffen,das wenigstens dieses gesetz dann auch auf alle gleich angewendet wird,nich wie diese ganzen witzurteile zu gunsten unserer gäste die in den letzten monaten so ausgesprochen wurden


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2017)

Genau diese Leute sollte es erwischen mit der Bestrafung. Wer so etwas gutheißt, darüber postet und in Deutschland lebt sollte bestraft werden. Imho sollte diese Gesetzgebung (wenn diese denn irgendwann einmal sinnvoll ausformuliert und mit sinnvollen Auslegungsrichtlinien versehen wurde) für ganz Europa eingeführt werden. Damit die gleichen Regelungen danach auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern wie England, Frankreich u.s.w. gelten. Vielleicht auch auf Australien, wenn diese sich in gewissen Teilen noch an den Briten orientieren. Auf die weiteren Nicht-EU-Länder haben wir leider keinen Einfluß. 

Ich bezweifle auch, daß man in den USA dieser Gesetzgebung aus Europa zustimmt (weil dort die Freie Meinungsäußerung über allen steht auch wenn diese potentielle Drohungen enthalten würde) und diese ebenfalls einführt. Ganz zu schweigen von Asien oder Afrika. Obwohl das eigentlich im Sinne von allen vernünftig Denkenden sein sollte. Das heißt wenn die Regelung sinnvolle Richtlinien enthält und zwischen Banalitäten und tatsächlichem Haß/Rassismus unterscheidet.

Ich wäre auch dafür, solche Typen die in Deutschland leben und die solchen Attentaten zustimmen das Recht auf Asyl verweigert wird. Abschiebung wäre bei mir die sofortige Konsequenz. Wer aus "Dankbarkeit" uns so in den Hintern tritt hat für mich das Recht verwirkt, hier in Deutschland leben zu dürfen. Punkt. Da lasse ich auch nicht jugendlichen Leichtsinn gelten. Das ist zu massiv.


----------



## Loosa (2. Juli 2017)

Artes schrieb:


> Oje selten so nen Unsinn gelesen. Was rechtswiedrig ist und was nicht beurteilen letztlich Richter hier soll aber eine Löschung stadtfinden ohne das klar ist ob es sich wirklich um einen Rechtsbruch handelt.



Urteilen tut ein Richter. Aber meinst du Firmen wie Facebook halten sich eine ganze Riege an Anwälten um nicht abzuschätzen was sie sich rechtlich leisten können? Wenn eine Firma nicht beurteilen kann inwiefern sie den rechtlichen Rahmen einhält existiert sie nicht lange. Bitte erklär mir, was an dieser Aussage Unsinn ist.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juli 2017)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Was willst du noch?



Von dir und Leuten deiner Sorte? Das ist einfach.
Hört auf zu glauben irgendjemand schuldet euch Empathie, Aufmerksamkeit oder Mitleid nur weil ihr mal eine schlechte Erfahrung im Leben gemacht habt. Es gibt auch keine Opferpunkte die du irgendwie sammeln kannst wenn du nur oft und laut genug rumheulst. Vielleicht ist es langsam mal an der Zeit das eigene Leben um positive Aspekte herum aufzubauen. Wenn du dennoch weiterhin versuchst rumzuheulen und dich dann aufregst wenn ich dafür keine Empathie aufbringe und du darauf hin aggressiv wirst ist es offensichtlich das dein Versuch der emotionalen Erpressung erbärmlich gescheitert ist.

Des weiteren möchte ich das du vielleicht in der Zukunft einmal verstehst wenn jemand versucht rationale Argumente zu verwenden um seinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Dann kannst du gerne versuchen mit eigenen Argumenten zu kommen, aber nicht mit Strohmännern, Anekdoten ohne Beweiskraft, Autoritätsargumenten, etc.

Jetzt so generell? Da hätte ich Lust auf ein Fischbrötchen.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber ich bezweifle, daß Orzhov mit seiner Bemerkung sagen wollte, daß die Freie Meinungsäußerung alles umfassen darf. Ich denke hier sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand zählen und entsprechend reagiert werden. Wie im real Life.



Michael hat es verstanden. Denn Äußerungen wie "Tötet alle lilanen Menschen!!!!" kann man zwar frei äußern. Dann sollte man aber auch mit der Reaktion klarkommen und zwar das man gerade versucht hat zu einer Staftat anzustiften und nun entsprechend behandelt wird.

Was ich nicht möchte ist in einer Gesellschaft zu leben in der es staatlich festgelegte richtige und falsche Meinungen gibt, oder wo die Meinungsfreiheit an der Stelle endet wo jemand behauptet seine Gefühle wurden verletzt.


----------



## 1xok (2. Juli 2017)

Endlich hören all diese Hasskommentare auf. Ich hoffe, dass Frau Merkel das Gesetz zur Eröffnung der Gamescom noch einmal erläutert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schrieb, praktisch alle normalen Internet Foren, social media outlets, etc. (Facebook eingeschlossen) bieten doch schon laengst Moeglichkeiten "das Foto selbst abzuhaengen", sprich unerwuenschten Inhalt ueber dich loeschen zu lassen oder dieses selbst zu tun. Und das ist die Sache des Betreibers (und sollte mMn nach auch weiterhin sein). Es gibt ja auch keine verletzte Aufsichtspflicht ausserhalb der Schule zum Beispiel. Wenn z.B. Facebook eine fiese und toxische Seite sein will, dann ist das mMn deren Sache, wollen sie aber selber nicht, drum haben sie solche Moeglichkeiten ja schon lange eingefuehrt.
> 
> Und zum Thema "erholen", alles was du tun musst, um dich vom cyber-mobbing zu erholen ist, vielleicht das Smartphone mal 5 Minuten in der Hosentasche zu lassen. Wie gesagt, ich kapier den Aufstand, der speziell um Cyber-Mobbing gemacht wird, als ob es irgendwie bedeutungsvoller waere, als wenn dir eine in Echt was fieses sagt nicht. Wenn ueberhaupt, sollte es viel weniger Bedeutung haben, was Internet-Trolle tun oder nicht tun.



Cyber Mobbing ist im Endeffekt das selbe wie Mobbing. Nur die Plattform ist eine andere. Und es gilt: Das Internet vergisst nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass, wie hier schon gesagt, eine Internetpräsenz des Opfers an sich gar nicht nötig ist. Ich glaube, du unterschätzt Cyber Mobbing und damit auch Mobbing an sich. Der Film "Homevideo" stellt die Thematik ganz gut dar.


----------



## Clover81 (2. Juli 2017)

Du schuldest mir gar nichts, Orzhov, aber du hast gewonnen. Verharmlose meine Erfahrungen als lustigen kleinen Schwank aus meiner Jugend indem du sie als Anekdote bezeichnest. (Duden | An­ek­do­te | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft) Ignoriere einfach, was Mobbing für Auswirkungen hat. Weigere dich, meine Meinung zu respektieren und zerpflücke alles, was ich sage, zu Nichtigkeiten. Aber lebe damit, dass ich mich immer für die Opfer einsetzen werde. Ich suhle mich nicht in meiner Opferrolle, die Zeiten sind seit vielen Jahren vorbei. Das Opfer von damals gibt es schon sehr lange nicht mehr, die Täter auch nicht. Warum? Weil wir uns weiterentwickelt haben. Ich finde es nur nicht gut, dass du das Problem kleinredest, indem du die systematische Zerstörung der Psyche und des Selbstbewussteins eines Menschen als Überempfindlichkeit gegen ein paar harmlose "böse Worte" abtust. Ich werde mich immer gegen Mobbing einsetzen, weil das eine der furchtbarsten Erfahrungen ist, die ein Mensch machen kann. Es ist nicht das Lästern oder das Schubsen, das wehtut. Es ist das Gefühl, von einem Menschen zu einem Spielzeug, einer Sache degradiert zu werden, die für andere absolut keinen Wert hat, und diese Erfahrung sollte niemand machen müssen. Nicht jeder hat die Kraft, sich irgendwann aus der Opferrolle zu befreien. Und nicht jeder hält das 10 Jahre lang durch. 
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/80252/Mobbing-erhoeht-Suizidrisiko-Langzeitwirkungen-von-Mobbing

Du magst anderer Meinung sein, aber ich erwarte, dass du meine trotzdem respektierst. Du kannst von mir keinen Respekt für deine Meinung erwarten, wenn du nicht bereit bist, diesen zu erwidern. Und du hast meine Meinung von Anfang an nicht anerkannt, weil dir nur deine etwas Wert ist. Das ist kein Verbrechen, aber ich bin es leid, mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der allen Respekt verlangt aber keinen zurückgibt. Wirf mir meinetwegen wieder emotionale Erpressung vor, aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung über dich, das, was ich von dir halte. Du bist ein Spötter, nichts weiter. Du wirfst mir vor, keine Argumente zu bringen, aber deine bestehen daraus, meine Argumente als wertlos abzutun und selbst keine zu erwidern. Wo ist der Beweis, dass meien Erfahrungen nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen? Welche Argumente hast du? Alles, was du meinen Ausführungen erwiderst, sind Beleidigungen. Doch ein eigenes Argument, aus dem du deine Meinung ziehst, hast du auch nicht. Wie etwas auf die Opfer wirkt, interessiert dich nicht. Halte ruhig an deiner Meinung fest, wie es dein gutes Recht ist, aber erwarte nicht, dass ich mit jemandem weiterdiskutiere, der selbst keine Argumente hat. Du hast jedenfalls noch kein einziges gebracht. Solange du keine hast, mach nur so weiter, aber erwarte keine Antwort mehr. 
Ja, jetzt darfst du dich freuen, dass der überemotionalen dummen Kuh die Argumente ausgegangen sind und du gewonnen hast. Aber meinen Respekt hast du für immer verloren. Ich weiß, dass dir das egal ist, schließlich hast du auch keinen für mich, aber ich fand, du solltest es trotzdem wissen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Was ich nicht möchte ist in einer Gesellschaft zu leben in der es staatlich festgelegte richtige und falsche Meinungen anfangen, oder wo die Meinungsfreiheit an der Stelle endet wo jemand behauptet seine Gefühle wurden verletzt.


Ich auch nicht. Die Sache ist die: Es gibt da für den Gesetzgeber einen kleinen Unterschied. Wenn du deutlich machst, dass das nur deine Meinung ist, dann wird es auch nur so behandelt. Niemandem wird der Mund verboten, weil er sagt, dass er lilane Menschen nicht mag. Wenn er sich wünscht, es gäbe keine lilanen Menschen, ist das auch immer noch seine Meinung. Wenn er jetzt aber sagt, dass alle lilanen Menschen ausgelöscht werden müssen und dazu aufruft, das auch zu tun, dann sagt er nicht mehr, dass er das als seine Meinung sieht, sondern dass das eine unumstößliche Tatsache ist.  Es ist gleichwertig mit einem Befehl wie "Nehmt euch eine Waffe und tötet alle lilanen Menschen, die ihr finden könnt."
Niemand verbietet dir, lilane Menschen für den größten Abschaum zu halten, aber du darfst nicht zu Straftaten aufrufen oder einzelne Leute persönlich direkt beleidigen. Die anderen haben nämlich auch Rechte, auch überempfindliche Leute, die schon zur Polizei rennen, wenn jemand ihnen nur eine Grimasse schneidet. 

Diese Erbsenzählerei ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Es ist der Kompromiss, den unsere Gesetzgeber damals beim Grundgesetz eingegangen sind, um das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung und die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Menschen gleichzeitig zu ermöglichen. Das ganze Leben besteht aus Kompromissen. Niemand hat das Recht, dir oder mir zu sagen, dass deine oder meine Meinung richtig oder falsch ist. Aber genauso hat jeder die Meinung und die Persönlichkeitsrechte des anderen zu respektieren, denn sonst würde sich jeder Streit immer weiter hochschaukeln bis es irgendwann zu Mord und Totschlag käme. 

Zum Glück wird dieses neue Gesetz in seiner derzeitigen Formulierung niemals mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar sein. Also sollten wir einfach dagegen protestieren, unterschriften sammeln und Klage beim Verfassungsgericht einreichen. Der Rest wird sich finden, sagt meine Erfahrung. Und ich hoffe, dass ich damit richtig liege, sonst wandere ich nämlich aus, weil ich in einem Land mit so einem Gesetz auch nicht leben möchte.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juli 2017)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Du schuldest mir gar nichts, Orzhov, aber du hast gewonnen. Verharmlose meine Erfahrungen als lustigen kleinen Schwank aus meiner Jugend indem du sie als Anekdote bezeichnest. (Duden | An*ek*do*te | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft) Ignoriere einfach, was Mobbing für Auswirkungen hat. Weigere dich, meine Meinung zu respektieren und zerpflücke alles, was ich sage, zu Nichtigkeiten. Aber lebe damit, dass ich mich immer für die Opfer einsetzen werde. Ich suhle mich nicht in meiner Opferrolle, die Zeiten sind seit vielen Jahren vorbei. Das Opfer von damals gibt es schon sehr lange nicht mehr, die Täter auch nicht. Warum? Weil wir uns weiterentwickelt haben. Ich finde es nur nicht gut, dass du das Problem kleinredest, indem du die systematische Zerstörung der Psyche und des Selbstbewussteins eines Menschen als Überempfindlichkeit gegen ein paar harmlose "böse Worte" abtust. Ich werde mich immer gegen Mobbing einsetzen, weil das eine der furchtbarsten Erfahrungen ist, die ein Mensch machen kann. Es ist nicht das Lästern oder das Schubsen, das wehtut. Es ist das Gefühl, von einem Menschen zu einem Spielzeug, einer Sache degradiert zu werden, die für andere absolut keinen Wert hat, und diese Erfahrung sollte niemand machen müssen. Nicht jeder hat die Kraft, sich irgendwann aus der Opferrolle zu befreien. Und nicht jeder hält das 10 Jahre lang durch.
> https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/80252/Mobbing-erhoeht-Suizidrisiko-Langzeitwirkungen-von-Mobbing
> 
> Du magst anderer Meinung sein, aber ich erwarte, dass du meine trotzdem respektierst. Du kannst von mir keinen Respekt für deine Meinung erwarten, wenn du nicht bereit bist, diesen zu erwidern. Und du hast meine Meinung von Anfang an nicht anerkannt, weil dir nur deine etwas Wert ist. Das ist kein Verbrechen, aber ich bin es leid, mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der allen Respekt verlangt aber keinen zurückgibt. Wirf mir meinetwegen wieder emotionale Erpressung vor, aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung über dich, das, was ich von dir halte. Du bist ein Spötter, nichts weiter. Du wirfst mir vor, keine Argumente zu bringen, aber deine bestehen daraus, meine Argumente als wertlos abzutun und selbst keine zu erwidern. Wo ist der Beweis, dass meien Erfahrungen nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen? Welche Argumente hast du? Alles, was du meinen Ausführungen erwiderst, sind Beleidigungen. Doch ein eigenes Argument, aus dem du deine Meinung ziehst, hast du auch nicht. Wie etwas auf die Opfer wirkt, interessiert dich nicht. Halte ruhig an deiner Meinung fest, wie es dein gutes Recht ist, aber erwarte nicht, dass ich mit jemandem weiterdiskutiere, der selbst keine Argumente hat. Du hast jedenfalls noch kein einziges gebracht. Solange du keine hast, mach nur so weiter, aber erwarte keine Antwort mehr.
> ...



Ich hab das Gefühl das hier passt gerade ganz gut. Auf mein Fischbrötchen warte ich übrigens noch immer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clover81 (2. Juli 2017)

Wenn mich das kümmern würde, hätte ich eben gar nichts mehr geschrieben, du Argumentationsgenie.


----------



## Clover81 (2. Juli 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Auf mein Fischbrötchen warte ich übrigens noch immer.


Wie passend. Ich warte noch immer darauf, dass du mir ein Beispiel für ein stichhaltiges Argument deinerseits lieferst. Vorher gibt's nix zu essen. Es sei denn, du bekommst deinen Hintern hoch und machst dir selbst etwas. Oder kannst du noch schlechter Brote schmieren als argumentieren? Und nein, die Thesen und Argumente anderer, die der eigenen Meinung widersprechen, einfach für ungültig zu erklären, ist kein Argument. Das hätten sie dir eigentlich in der 8. oder 9. Klasse beibringen müssen.


----------



## Alreech (2. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und genau so etwas was da bei FB abläuft gehört in neue Bahnen gelenkt. Ging mir auch schon ähnlich. Die eigentlichen Verursacher und Videoeinsteller gehören bestraft. Und die Videos gelöscht. Darauf sollte dieses Gesetz (eigentlich) genau abzielen. Das ist aber so schwammig formuliert, daß es quasi alles mitreißt. Egal ob das Sinn macht oder nicht. Und genau deshalb ist das Gesetz eine Farce. Weil zum Beispiel die internationalen Server von internationalen Firmen gar nicht unter deutsches Recht fallen und man dort brav weiter spammen darf während man deutsche Seiten brav an die Zügel nimmt und jede klitzekleine Äußerung Gefahr bedeutet, einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen. Und diese Seiten sind auch von Deutschland aus abrufbar. Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.
> 
> Aber das Internet ist für unsere Politiker ja eh immer noch Neuland. Und die denken die können das ganze so regulieren wie ein real Life Geschäft.


Das größere Problem ist das viele Straftaten nur auf Antrag verfolgt werden.
Beleidigung wird z.B. nur Verfolgt wenn der Beleidigte eine Anzeige erstattet.
Selbst wenn eine Anzeige erstattet wird ergeben die Ermittlungen häufig das es keinen Grund zur Strafverfolgung gibt weil die Äusserung eventuelle unter den Schutz der Meinungsfreiheit fällt.

Seite 2 - Selten Strafe gegen Volksverhetzung trotz häufiger Anzeigen

Facebook und Co dazu zu zwingen solche möglichen strafbaren Inhalte zu sperren ist ein eleganter Weg den Problemen der Strafverfolgung aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Dabei ist das was diese privaten Firmen tun nicht einmal Strafverfolgung, sie üben ihr Hausrecht nur so aus das sie keine Probleme mit dem Staat bekommen.
Wer deswegen geblockt, gebannt oder wenn seine Meinungsäusserungen vom Betreiber teilweise gelöscht werden kann ja gegen den Betreiber klagen. 

Neben Facebook sind natürlich auch andere betroffen.
Z.B. Amazon bei den Kundenreviews. Da könnte man viele als Hatespeech melden.
Oder die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender. Die betreiben ja auch Kommentarforen zu ihren Sendungen...


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (2. Juli 2017)

@Alreech:  Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender betreiben doch selber Zensur. Unliebsame Dokumentation werden erst ausgestrahlt, wenn  eine  gewisse Zeitung druck ausübt. Dann allerdings mit Faktencheck -Einblendungen, weil der gemeine Bürger sich sonst ein falsches Bild machen würde.


----------



## Holyangel (2. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, er soll ja gerade aktiv selbst tätig werden, wenn auffällt, dass er zu wenig löscht, dann muss er bis zu 50 Millionen Euro Strafe zahlen.



Dann ist der Artikel aber falsch:
"Offensichtlich rechtswidrige Inhalte" müssen innerhalb von 24 Stunden, *nachdem diese gemeldet wurden*, vom Betreiber eines Netzwerks gelöscht werden. Tut dieser das nicht, dann drohen Bußgelder in Höhe von bis zu 50 Millionen Euro.


----------



## Frullo (3. Juli 2017)

Juhuu, endlich habe ich eine 100%-ige Garantie darauf, dass Postings die mir nicht gefallen auch gelöscht werden! Ich meine, welches Unternehmen will schon eine Busse von bis zu 50 Mio. Euronen riskieren? Und einen (einen? LOL) rechtsbewandten Prüfer einstellen, der sich das zu löschende durchliest, ist auch nicht billig. Aber ein Progrämmchen, dass bei einer Löschanfrage hingeht und löscht, programmiert sich in wenigen Stunden. Juhuuu.... 

/sarcasm


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2017)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Dann ist der Artikel aber falsch:
> "Offensichtlich rechtswidrige Inhalte" müssen innerhalb von 24 Stunden, *nachdem diese gemeldet wurden*, vom Betreiber eines Netzwerks gelöscht werden. Tut dieser das nicht, dann drohen Bußgelder in Höhe von bis zu 50 Millionen Euro.


Jain, die meisten Beiträge werden sicher wie jetzt schon ohnehin von Nutzern gemeldet werden. Es geht darum, dass wenn der Staat nachkontrolliert, weil sich etwa irgendwer beschwert, dass Beiträge die ihm nicht passen nicht gelöscht wurden, es keine Rolle spielt ob diese gemeldet waren oder nicht. Die schauen halt wieviele "Hasskommentare" da noch zu finden sind und dann gibt es ggf. eine Strafe.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass wenn der Staat nachkontrolliert, weil sich etwa irgendwer beschwert, dass Beiträge die ihm nicht passen nicht gelöscht wurden, es keine Rolle spielt ob diese gemeldet waren oder nicht. Die schauen halt wieviele "Hasskommentare" da noch zu finden sind und dann gibt es ggf. eine Strafe.


Aha. Wo steht das?

Bei Wikipedia ist von einem _"transparenten Verfahren zum *Umgang mit Beschwerden *über rechtswidrige Inhalte"_ die Rede. Weiterhin heißt es dort: _"Sie müssen Beschwerden unverzüglich prüfen, „offensichtlich rechtswidrige“ Inhalte innerhalb von 24 Stunden löschen, nach Prüfung jeden rechtswidrigen Inhalt innerhalb von 7 Tagen löschen und den Zugriff darauf sperren. "_​
Sprich: *Ohne *konkrete Beschwerde muß erst mal *gar nix *gelöscht werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sprich: *Ohne *konkrete Beschwerde muß erst mal *gar nix *gelöscht werden.


Aha, und was ist, wenn die gelegentlichen Überprüfungen zeigen, dass immer noch sehr viele "Hasskommtare" auf Facebook und Twitter sind, unabhängig ob gemeldet oder nicht? Gemeldet wird ja auch heute schon so ziemliches alles und ständig. Heiko Maas und Co. haben das Gesetz ja gerade dennoch durchgeboxt.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aha, und was ist, wenn die gelegentlichen Überprüfungen zeigen, dass immer noch sehr viele "Hasskommtare" auf Facebook und Twitter sind, unabhängig ob gemeldet oder nicht?


Dann ist das von dem bisherigen Gesetzesentwurf noch nicht abgedeckt.



> Gemeldet wird ja auch heute schon so ziemliches alles und ständig.


Aber - und das ist ja gerade der Kern des Pudels - : zB Facebook löscht gemeldete Hate Speech *bisher *oft nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber - und das ist ja gerade der Kern des Pudels - : zB Facebook löscht gemeldete Hate Speech *bisher *oft nicht.



Wie du sagst, genau das ist des Pudels Kern. Weil Facebook nämlich sagt, nicht gelöschte betroffene Beiträge verstoßen nicht gegen ihre Richtlinien. Das Gesetz soll sie jetzt quasi dazu zwingen praktisch dennoch alles zu löschen, tun sie das nicht, etwa weil es nach ihrer Meinung nicht unter "Hatespeech" fällt, dann drohen ihnen diese abnormen Strafen, weil Herr Maas und Facebook scheinbar andere Definitionen haben, was Hatespeech ist und nicht mehr durch Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wird.


----------



## Holyangel (3. Juli 2017)

Ich denke, es wird sich schon zeigen, was in Zukunft gelöscht werden muss und was nicht.
Man kann neue Gesetze auch in Zukunft in die eine oder andere Richtung hin abändern.

Es ist ein erster Schritt, langfristig wird man wohl schauen müssen, dass Leute nicht gegen Richtlinien stoßen (können), z.B. wenn man es schafft, dass Leute sich nur mit ihren Ausweisen irgendwo anmelden können, einmal gebannt, wird es schwerer, einen neuen Account anzulegen....

Fände diese Maßnahme ziemlich drastisch, aber so wie teilweise die Anonymität ausgenutzt wird, durchaus realistisch....irgendwann.


----------



## Alreech (3. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber - und das ist ja gerade der Kern des Pudels - : zB Facebook löscht gemeldete Hate Speech *bisher *oft nicht.



Das ist Unsinn. Wenn man Facebook Hatespeech oder offensichtlich rechtswidrige Inhalte - wie z.B. die Verunglimpfung von Verstorbenen, Zionismus oder Islamophobie - meldet dann wird das auch recht schnell gesperrt.
https://tapferimnirgendwo.com/2017/07/01/facebook-sperrt-gerd-buurmann/
Autorin Stefanie Sargnagel angefeindet - Kultur - Süddeutsche.de
https://facebook-sperre.steinhoefel.de/


----------



## USA911 (3. Juli 2017)

Ciao Meinungsfreiheit, willkommen Privatunternehmen in der Durchsetzung von Gesetzen!

Wie schön, das der Staat nicht mehr feststellen muss, das gegen seine Gesetze verstoßen wird, sondern die Beurteilung ob etwas Gesetzeswiedrig ist Privatunternehmen überträgt. Schlecht gelöst mit dem Gesetz, denn weder der Strafverfolgung noch der Meinungsfreiheit wird dieses Gesetz gerecht.


----------

